# bought a 441 Magnum today



## 441_Stihl (Feb 5, 2007)

Well I finally made my decision.I went to today and bought a
MS 441 Magnum:  Cant wait to get it and use it  
:yoyo:


----------



## livewire (Feb 5, 2007)

stan_1966 said:


> Well I finally made my decision.I went to today and bought a
> MS 441 Magnum:  Cant wait to get it and use it
> :yoyo:



I'm jealous!!!

Congrtulations on a fine saw! I expect a full report (pics are good) after you run it a while!


----------



## Cut4fun (Feb 5, 2007)

Well there you go, ask ask and ask. Now the job is done. 
Enjoy the new saw and cut safe.


----------



## troutfisher (Feb 5, 2007)

congradulations!!! keep us informed....opcorn:


----------



## ericjeeper (Feb 5, 2007)

*I would have went for the 7900*

have you ran it yet? is there a chance you might be able to take it back?






Just kidding go cut some wood


----------



## Peacock (Feb 5, 2007)

You'll love it!

What bar and chain? I run the DuroE bar. 33rsc chain.

Are you sure you don't want a 575? Danp76 might want to trade.opcorn: :jester:


----------



## Trigger-Time (Feb 5, 2007)

GOOD JOB!


----------



## XJWoody (Feb 5, 2007)

ericjeeper said:


> have you ran it yet? is there a chance you might be able to take it back?
> Just kidding go cut some wood



 :jawdrop: 

Like the others say, congrats and have fun/be safe. I'd also add to only use conventional mix-oil @ 50:1 (like the Stihl orange-bottle stuff) while the piston rings wear-in...


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Feb 5, 2007)

Wait 'til Treeco finds out you have a 441............50 lashes with a wet noodle!!!


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 5, 2007)

thank you all I paid down on it today I go back and pick it up when tax refund gets back.I got it with 20 inch bar and rsc3 chain
I have to say comparing the 441 today to the 575 the 575 felt cheap compared to the 441.I hope to tell you all more hopefully this weekend and thank you all again 441


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 5, 2007)

Peacock said:


> You'll love it!
> 
> What bar and chain? I run the DuroE bar. 33rsc chain.
> 
> Are you sure you don't want a 575? Danp76 might want to trade.opcorn: :jester:



no way after comparing them today,the 575 felt cheap compared to the 441


----------



## CaseyForrest (Feb 5, 2007)

You wont regret it...441 is a sweet saw.

And dont let TreeCo get you down just because he cant lift the equivalent of a beer.


----------



## Cut4fun (Feb 5, 2007)

CaseyForrest said:


> And dont let TreeCo get you down just because he cant lift the equivalent of a beer.


----------



## SinglerM (Feb 5, 2007)

*Congratulations on your new Stihl.*

Enjoy your new 441.
You might research some older posts here about bar length. Your 441 will easily handle a 25" bar. I believe it has a bit more power that a 440. Beyond just power, a 440 or 441 balances real well with a 25" bar.
Congratulations.

Mitch


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 5, 2007)

stan_1966 said:


> Well I finally made my decision.I went to today and bought a
> MS 441 Magnum:  Cant wait to get it and use it
> :yoyo:



After 50 or more PM's to me from you I'm glad you finally decided to buy your new saw,hehehehe. I think you will enjoy it alot, as I told you over and over and over I like mine,LOL


----------



## Dok (Feb 5, 2007)

Congrats! You won't regret it. You will eventually want another saw, but you won't regret buying the 441. It's all part of the addiction, its only money, saw on.
Brad


----------



## saxman (Feb 5, 2007)

Good Job!! I love mine, I run a 25" bar and have no problems. Great saw


----------



## Hired Gun (Feb 5, 2007)

Stan I am glad you finally found something that suits you!!! Good luck with your 441!!


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 5, 2007)

*Thank you all for the information*

Thank you all to answered questions for me many thanks


----------



## TimberPig (Feb 5, 2007)

One down, now we just need danp76 to start that 575 for himself and realize it is plenty of saw for his needs


----------



## Big Woody (Feb 5, 2007)

> After 50 or more PM's to me from you



WOW. Takes a lot of convincing to get someone to buy a Stihl!!!

Looks like Stihl has a new supplier as well  

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94488


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 5, 2007)

Great buy - now go get a 660!


----------



## Just Mow (Feb 5, 2007)

Stan it's about time, congrats and enjoy. Don't let anyone tell you anything different about buying it, they are just jealous they don't own one.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 5, 2007)

Big Woody said:


> Looks like Stihl has a new supplier as well
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94488




Na... they put the recoil on the correct side


----------



## Just Mow (Feb 5, 2007)

Big Woody said:


> WOW. Takes a lot of convincing to get someone to buy a Stihl!!!
> 
> Looks like Stihl has a new supplier as well
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94488



Sorry, not a Stihl but a knockoff:newbie:


----------



## SinglerM (Feb 6, 2007)

*There ya go.*



Lakeside53 said:


> Great buy - now go get a 660!



Way to point him in the right direction.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 6, 2007)

Peacock said:


> You'll love it!
> 
> What bar and chain? I run the DuroE bar. 33rsc chain.
> 
> ...



Strange choise, the Duromatic - why did you opt for that one?  

:Eye: :Eye:


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 6, 2007)

stan_1966 said:


> Thank you all to answered questions for me many thanks



Congrats with a nice saw!   

I would keep the 20" bar, and add a 24/25" one later, if you don't need a 24/25" right now.


----------



## TooTall999 (Feb 6, 2007)

Congrats on finally making up your mind and buying a nice saw...one question...is the other dealer still holding onto that 372 for you?


----------



## GASoline71 (Feb 6, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Strange choise, the Duromatic - why did you opt for that one?
> 
> :Eye: :Eye:



Must be cuttin' a lot of stumps??? That's the only reason I would use one.

gary


----------



## Tzed250 (Feb 6, 2007)

*Why?*

What is better? The 441, or the 575, or the 440, or the 460, or the 2171, or the 372, or the 7900? :jester:


----------



## Peacock (Feb 6, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Strange choise, the Duromatic - why did you opt for that one?
> 
> :Eye: :Eye:




A lot of stumps as mentioned after you, plus I already had it. The Duro bars are TOUGH.


----------



## manual (Feb 6, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Stan it's about time, congrats and enjoy. Don't let anyone tell you anything different about buying it, they are just jealous they don't own one.



Hmmmm, Maybe theres another reason why, Don't worry you'll find out. 
Just chuck it the the Dumpster with the Lite over it. and walk away.
Remember "Don't Look Back" Bahhahahahahah


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 6, 2007)

Peacock said:


> A lot of stumps as mentioned after you, plus I already had it. The Duro bars are TOUGH.



I know that they are tough, and a good choise for very dirty cutting, but they also rob power from the saw - hopefully you have other bars for "normal" cutting (?) :greenchainsaw:


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Feb 6, 2007)

Tzed250 said:


> What is better? The 441, or the 575, or the 440, or the 460, or the 2171, or the 372, or the 7900? :jester:




I think use of the search function is needed here!!!


----------



## manual (Feb 6, 2007)

Tzed250 said:


> What is better? The 441, or the 575, or the 440, or the 460, or the 2171, or the 372, or the 7900? :jester:



The 390xp


----------



## Tzed250 (Feb 6, 2007)

*looking*

notice the jester's hat:jester: :jester: :jester:


----------



## TooTall999 (Feb 6, 2007)

I still want to know if he left the other dealer hanging on the 372 he had held for him?


----------



## tawilson (Feb 6, 2007)

Tzed250 said:


> notice the jester's hat:jester: :jester: :jester:



Everytime I try getting subtle with the humor, I either tick someone off or make myself look fupid.


----------



## Uwharrie (Feb 6, 2007)

stan_1966 said:


> no way after comparing them today,the 575 felt cheap compared to the 441



Wow, I would have to totally disagree with you on that sentence. If only you ran them both together. Look at the right spring on the top of the 441 where it mounts to a plastic doohickee. At least the Husqvarna top right mount bolts to two aluminum pieces.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 6, 2007)

*picked it up this evening*

well I went to the dealer today and picked it up  Not got to saw with it yes,but sure sounds good.I have some pics if figure out how to load them
Again thank all of you for your suggestions and comments:greenchainsaw:


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 6, 2007)

why cant i get pic to attach :deadhorse:


----------



## Just Mow (Feb 6, 2007)

manual said:


> Hmmmm, Maybe theres another reason why, Don't worry you'll find out.
> Just chuck it the the Dumpster with the Lite over it. and walk away.
> Remember "Don't Look Back" Bahhahahahahah



STIHL jealous I see.........


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 7, 2007)

stan_1966 said:


> why cant i get pic to attach :deadhorse:




You may have to resize them, to make them small enough......


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 7, 2007)

*tried her out today*

hi all I got out this evening to try her out.Kinda flooded her to start After she cranked she ran great so smooth cut like a light saber.I do have to saw 12 inch was largest diameter.Just breaking her in easy


----------



## tawilson (Feb 7, 2007)

No luck posting pics yet Stan? You go down to manage attachments to get started.


----------



## TooTall999 (Feb 7, 2007)

stan_1966 said:


> hi all I got out this evening to try her out.Kinda flooded her to start After she cranked she ran great so smooth cut like a light saber.I do have to saw 12 inch was largest diameter.Just breaking her in easy



Way to go stan.....hey danp...what're you waiting for...fire up that 575 and make some chips:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 7, 2007)

Thank you tawilson No when I clip on paper clip it says error 
But I sure like it so far


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 7, 2007)

I wanna post some pics,but cant get it to work


----------



## PA Plumber (Feb 7, 2007)

stan_1966 said:


> Thank you tawilson No when I clip on paper clip it says error
> But I sure like it so far



Send me some pictures via email and I'll see if we can get them to post.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 7, 2007)

thank you I replied to other add but here is my addy again
[email protected]


----------



## tawilson (Feb 7, 2007)

You don't have some kind of pop up blocker screwing the pooch, do you?


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 7, 2007)

not that I know of


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 7, 2007)

ok sent pics to you and thank you


----------



## Sprig (Feb 7, 2007)

stan_1966 said:


> not that I know of


 Try making a new folder on your desktop and put the pics in there, then browse to there for your uploads (good to re-size them first eh), then once they are in the data base at AS then right click the image notation and write down the URL that shows in the new window, insert this into (between) the 'Post Image' tags. Should work. The only thing that would prevent it that I can see is if your firewall isn't allowing access to the files, this can be ammended by going into your firewall's 'allow' list and putting in the AS URL (s), could be quite wrong and am just guessin' here 
Keep trying, took me a bit to get it straightened out but now its good!



Serge


----------



## trimmmed (Feb 7, 2007)

click post reply, then scroll down below the reply box and click manage attachments. That pops up a seperate screen, on that screen click browse, then find your file and open it. The file name will now be in the box next to Browse, to the right of browse you will see a button that says upload, click that. The file will upload as an attachment. Then go back to the main reply box and type a few words, then submit. 

You should have the pic as an attachment in that post.


----------



## PA Plumber (Feb 7, 2007)

*Stan's 441*

Here is one of Stan's pictures. The others are on the thread "My 441".


----------



## Just Mow (Feb 7, 2007)

PA Plumber said:


> Here is one of Stan's pictures. The others are on the thread "My 441".



Stan, your wife is going to kill you if you scratch that table.

Oh Hell, cut it up.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 7, 2007)

lol I could


----------



## RiverRat2 (Feb 7, 2007)

*Yeah u could?????*



stan_1966 said:


> lol I could




But it probably wouldn't be worth that A$$ whoopin youd be totin,,,,,

Not to mention being Cut off????????? LOL Youll get real lonely out in that dog house too:monkey: :monkey: :monkey:

Nice lookin Saw BTW


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 7, 2007)

I stay there :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 7, 2007)

everyone needs a 441 :rockn:


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 8, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Stan, your wife is going to kill you if you scratch that table.
> 
> Oh Hell, cut it up.



That is the right place to keep and maintain a saw.......:greenchainsaw: 

Tell the wife You can eat elsewere.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 8, 2007)

yes thats what I say also


----------



## MikeInParadise (Feb 8, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Stan, your wife is going to kill you if you scratch that table.
> 
> Oh Hell, cut it up.



Nice saw! Gee just the saw I need to fill out my herd! 

Funny the stuff that we do on the dining room table, I assembled a table pedestal for the dining table that I made my daughter on our table. It was the only wide flat service I could find. 

Of course I am not very brave as I waited until my wife was at work and it off there by the time she got home  

If Momma ain't happy, no one is happy!


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 8, 2007)

very nice table


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 8, 2007)

wait you need a saw on it


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 8, 2007)

well its off to work I go have a good day all


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 8, 2007)

I did'nt get to use it today


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 9, 2007)

well got it out again and cut some oh wow its so smooth


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 10, 2007)

wow I love my 441 I used it again today.It only cuts better each time I use it.
and still hav'nt went to hardly past half throttle..At half throttle will outcut any saw I have ever used before.Can only imagine what she will do at full throttle I like her alot


----------



## computeruser (Feb 10, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> wow I love my 441 I used it again today.It only cuts better each time I use it.
> and still hav'nt went to hardly past half throttle..At half throttle will outcut any saw I have ever used before.Can only imagine what she will do at full throttle I like her alot



You might not want to be doin' your cutting at part throttle. Saw carbs don't have a mid-throttle circuit, only a HI and LO, and oftentimes the result is a lean mixture at mid-throttle.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 10, 2007)

computeruser I just know that what my dealer to me.Not to run full throttle for first 3 tanks till rings seated


----------



## jhellwig (Feb 10, 2007)

That is for just for when you are not cutting.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 10, 2007)

ok thank you


----------



## 04ultra (Feb 10, 2007)

Here ya go Stan......


.. :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Pablo26 (Feb 10, 2007)

You don't want to rev it full throttle OUT OF WOOD, but definitely want full throttle in the cut. I'm no pro, but will be amazed if that is not the expert consensus here. I would give it some decent wood to chew on for break in, not little limbs that won't load the engine at all(just my intutition there.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks Ultra I posted a ad on the 575 7900 thread about a chick in a thong now that would look good


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 10, 2007)

Pablo26 said:


> You don't want to rev it full throttle OUT OF WOOD, but definitely want full throttle in the cut. I'm no pro, but will be amazed if that is not the expert consensus here. I would give it some decent wood to chew on for break in, not little limbs that won't load the engine at all(just my intutition there.



You might be amazed then... But I know what you mean. Yes, generally it's not a good idea, but...

I rev it full and drop it in the wood immediately - timing is everything...


----------



## Pablo26 (Feb 10, 2007)

Well, that's what I meant to say anyway, full revs right as you hit the wood.


----------



## PA Plumber (Feb 10, 2007)

04ultra said:


> Here ya go Stan......
> 
> 
> .. :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



 

Nice Job Ultra, Got that hair under control.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 10, 2007)

i'm still looking for that chic in a thong


----------



## ciscoguy01 (Feb 10, 2007)

*Ummm*



Peacock said:


> You'll love it!
> 
> What bar and chain? I run the DuroE bar. 33rsc chain.
> 
> Are you sure you don't want a 575? Danp76 might want to trade.opcorn: :jester:



This sounds gay buttttt... You got some nice ash there, is that what your burning now??? I still can't get used to saying that to a dude... lmfao.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 10, 2007)

ciscoguy01 said:


> This sounds gay buttttt... You got some nice ash there, is that what your burning now??? I still can't get used to saying that to a dude... lmfao.



LOL!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange: 


Yeah, we've got a ton of white ash and sugar maple here. Haven't burned any of it yet. I am clearing for the house we will be building soon. Hope to burn the ash first as it is pretty dry when green, let alone 2 years later.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 10, 2007)

good deal good luck on your new house


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 11, 2007)

hey Ultra do you have any pics of Dragonball Z characters Goku would be a awesome avatar


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 11, 2007)

computeruser said:


> You might not want to be doin' your cutting at part throttle. Saw carbs don't have a mid-throttle circuit, only a HI and LO, and oftentimes the result is a lean mixture at mid-throttle.



Right!  



441_Stihl said:


> computeruser I just know that what my dealer to me.Not to run full throttle for first 3 tanks till rings seated



Wrong! :biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2:

The throttle should be used as an on/off switch, when in wood........


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 11, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> hey Ultra do you have any pics of Dragonball Z characters Goku would be a awesome avatar




Would that be Goku, Goku transformed, Goku as a séance, Goku as a super séance, or Goku as a super séance three?


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 11, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> Well I finally made my decision.I went to today and bought a
> MS 441 Magnum:  Cant wait to get it and use it
> :yoyo:



The 441s are really "cheap" here, less money than a 357xp, but I wanted a 372xpg badly, so that is what I got - even though it is a couple hundred USD more than the 441W........


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 11, 2007)

sawinredneck that would be super saien 3 love that gold hairdo


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 11, 2007)

Ultra you there


----------



## Cam501 (Feb 11, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> The 441s are really "cheap" here, less money than a 357xp, but I wanted a 372xpg badly, so that is what I got - even though it is a couple hundred USD more than the 441W........



Wow....in my region of the US 441's are $759 usd with a 20" bar and a 357xp is $649 usd with a 20 at most brick and mortar dealers (not the internet ones)


----------



## Cam501 (Feb 11, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> The 441s are really "cheap" here, less money than a 357xp, but I wanted a 372xpg badly, so that is what I got - even though it is a couple hundred USD more than the 441W........



Wow....in my region of the US 441's are $759 usd with a 20" bar and a 357xp is $649 usd with a 20 at most brick and mortar dealers (not the internet ones)


----------



## Cam501 (Feb 11, 2007)

sorry, wasn't tryin to double post there


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 11, 2007)

hello neighbor I got my 441 for 689.00 and several free things with it.I wnt to my husky dealer they asked 639.00 for the 357 xp for so much more saw there was'nt no question.Are we gonna get any snow


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 11, 2007)

Great price!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 11, 2007)

Cam501 said:


> sorry, wasn't tryin to double post there



You can just hit "edit", then delete the duplicate post.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 11, 2007)

I still wanna new pic :deadhorse:


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 11, 2007)

looks to the sky for the avatars falling


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## Cam501 (Feb 12, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


>



stan, looks like you're just tryin to keep this thread goin!


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 12, 2007)

Cam501 said:


> stan, looks like you're just tryin to keep this thread goin!





No, he's fishing for a new avatar, but that one suits him so well:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cam501 (Feb 12, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> No, he's fishing for a new avatar, but that one suits him so well:hmm3grin2orange:



haha true...


----------



## PA Plumber (Feb 12, 2007)

Stan,
Try downloading your own. A picture of that new saw would go nicely with your handle.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 12, 2007)

yes it would if I could get it to work


----------



## PA Plumber (Feb 12, 2007)

I'm sending you a pm.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 12, 2007)

ok thank you


----------



## PA Plumber (Feb 12, 2007)

Stan,
I think we need a closer shot. I could try to enhance this, but will loose some clarity.


----------



## PA Plumber (Feb 12, 2007)

TreeCo said:


> I never did trust that 441. You should have got a 460 and you would be cuttin'.



Ouch.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 12, 2007)

hey but I do you just have to use it.its SMOOTH


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 13, 2007)

now this pic looks better thank you PA Plumber


----------



## PA Plumber (Feb 13, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> now this pic looks better thank you PA Plumber



Glad you like it and you're welcome.


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Feb 14, 2007)

some highspeed limbing with a 441 ,,,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QeGWIWuazwQ


----------



## B_Turner (Feb 14, 2007)

SWE#Kipp said:


> some highspeed limbing with a 441 ,,,
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QeGWIWuazwQ



Interesting. Guys moves well, light on his feet. Makes that saw seem smaller than a 441.

I'll bet he is wearing kevlar underwear.


----------



## SWE#Kipp (Feb 14, 2007)

" I'll bet he is wearing kevlar underwear. "

Hehe I bet he is :hmm3grin2orange: 
Is there any highspeed limbing in your parts of the woods ??
I use my 346xpg for that work, but now I got to try it with the 372xpg also, wonder were one can buy those kevlar undies ,,,,,,,


----------



## B_Turner (Feb 14, 2007)

SWE#Kipp said:


> " I'll bet he is wearing kevlar underwear. "
> 
> Hehe I bet he is :hmm3grin2orange:
> Is there any highspeed limbing in your parts of the woods ??
> I use my 346xpg for that work, but now I got to try it with the 372xpg also, wonder were one can buy those kevlar undies ,,,,,,,




We don't have ground flat enough for such dancing, and we don't cotton to kevlar undies, neither.

I love to watch a person work that moves well, whether with a saw or at the lathe. You should see our local boy Dan Kraus tree climb. His movement is a thing of beauty and inspiration. ANd he did win the world cup a year or so back....


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 14, 2007)

wow kevlar underwear.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 14, 2007)

its a very nice video.As I use mine more I do notice it handles alot better than you would think,by just picking it up.As you use it its weight balance nicely between the handles and it pretty nimble:greenchainsaw:


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 15, 2007)

*2 days*

I hav,nt got to use it for 2 days now


----------



## blis (Feb 15, 2007)

SWE#Kipp said:


> " I'll bet he is wearing kevlar underwear. "
> 
> Hehe I bet he is :hmm3grin2orange:
> Is there any highspeed limbing in your parts of the woods ??
> I use my 346xpg for that work, but now I got to try it with the 372xpg also, wonder were one can buy those kevlar undies ,,,,,,,



Darn it, beats me in limbing... but on trees the limbs aint evenly spaced and ground isnt flat so that isnt realy comparable....


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 15, 2007)

youre right blis I never find any that easy to limb


----------



## maccall (Feb 16, 2007)

SWE#Kipp said:


> some highspeed limbing with a 441 ,,,
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QeGWIWuazwQ




OMG.

I've seen that one before, but I didn't notice it was a 441...

Well, it's off to practice then...


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 16, 2007)

hey but it did cut good


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 16, 2007)

*hopeful saturday cutting*

hello all I am hoping the weather gets better tomorrow.Id like to get it out and cut several hours with it.But been very impressed so far with it  441


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 17, 2007)

*used the 441 again today*

I finally got a chance again today to cut with it,It must be breaking in It just keeps revving faster and getting stronger,but still with the silky smoothness


----------



## PA Plumber (Feb 17, 2007)

Stan,
This seems like your personal Blog Page. I do appreciate the encouragement though. 

I am hoping to get together with an AS member next week and run some larger saws. I did get a very good quote on a 372 xp recently and am very inclined to take the plunge. Yes it is an older model, but it is a lot cheaper than a 441 and has a good rep. I sure hope all the Stihl diehards would be able to forgive me if it happens.

Glad you are enjoying your saw. It's nice to have good equipment while doing something you enjoy.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 17, 2007)

well PA Plumber I was looking at the 372 xp they just happen to price me the 441 for only 20 more is reason I got the 441.If had been full price id gotten the 372 also


----------



## Schultzz (Feb 17, 2007)

*441 MAG Shootout*

I have owned and used Homelite gear driven 36" bar, Mac Machines, Huskys,
Stihls, but the 441 mag blows em all away. Full chisel cuts like a demon. "Da Prince of Saws" it truly is.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 17, 2007)

it really is mine cuts better each time I use it


----------



## stihl 440 (Feb 18, 2007)

*441*

That's why I want one! :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Just Mow (Feb 18, 2007)

stihl 440 said:


> That's why I want one! :biggrinbounce2:



Go get one.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 18, 2007)

440 i admit the 441 is nice but never ran a 440 id like to have a small limbing saw next,But my dream saw next is either the MS660 or 395 xp


----------



## chowdozer (Feb 18, 2007)

SWE#Kipp said:


> some highspeed limbing with a 441 ,,,
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QeGWIWuazwQ



I guess it's not time to quit my day job, yet. :bang:


----------



## Highclimber OR (Feb 18, 2007)

Good goin and I know you'll get some good use out of it because it is a Stihl.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 18, 2007)

thank you highclimber I did alot of research before I bought it.I almost took the 575 xp Just got a little better deal on 441


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 18, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> thank you highclimber I did alot of research before I bought it.I almost took the 575 xp Just got a little better deal on 441



I believe that you did the right chose, provided the 372xp/2171 weren't options.........:greenchainsaw:


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 18, 2007)

Sawtroll actually I could get a 372 I had them hold 1 for me but when to get offered me a great deal on the 441


----------



## TooTall999 (Feb 18, 2007)

This has to qualify as the most discussed saw purchase in history.What happens when you want to buy a car or truck Stan?


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 18, 2007)

I research all I buy.Plus go with prior experience.I want the most for my money


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 18, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> I believe that you did the right chose, provided the 372xp/2171 weren't options.........:greenchainsaw:



Grrrrrrrrrrrrr listen up old man from another old man, me. Are ya trying to say your 372 is better than my 441, oh my thats not good. I'm loading up the guns now and ya best get ready for war. I'll be over after supper and together we shall dig two fox holes and go at it. Tell ya wife you may be late getting home cause THALL is coming. Hows dares ya attempt to say your humpback 372 is better than my fat Arse 441, we gots to goes to war, ya hears me old man., LOLOLOLOL

Soon ole feller I will get me one of those mighty fine 372's and when I do guess what, I win, I'll havem both. Then whatcha gonna do when I comes after you,LOLOLOL

While I'm playing with ya Sawtroll I do have a question. Seems there are two versions of the 372. Which one do you have, the xp or that xpg??


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 18, 2007)

goodone Thall i'll ref


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 18, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrr listen up old man from another old man, me. Are ya trying to say your 372 is better than my 441, oh my thats not good. ....
> While I'm playing with ya Sawtroll I do have a question. Seems there are two versions of the 372. Which one do you have, the xp or that xpg??


Mine is a xpg, need the heated handles here, with arthritis in the hands......:bang: :bang: 

...but I don't really care for the carb heating.


I am actually not saying that the 372 is better than the 441, just that it is lighter, and better handling. If there is more power in the 441, I don't need it anyway - but Bens posts indicate that there really isn't, for practical purposes........:biggrinbounce2: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 18, 2007)

you can never have to much power :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## MikeInParadise (Feb 18, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrrrr listen up old man from another old man, me. Are ya trying to say your 372 is better than my 441, oh my thats not good. I'm loading up the guns now and ya best get ready for war. I'll be over after supper and together we shall dig two fox holes and go at it. Tell ya wife you may be late getting home cause THALL is coming.



Guns...Now I am ashamed of you!

If you need to resort to violence at least do it properly!:biggrinbounce2: 

Two trees, same size, each cutting to fall the tree on the other cutter!

First one to get his cut  done takes out the other!

Hey, maybe we need to develop a reality show... 
Instead of Pinks (where cars race each other for ownership of both cars) we could have

SAWS... Where owners cut cookies for ownership of the other saws!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 18, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Mine is a xpg, need the heated handles here, with arthritis in the hands......:bang: :bang:
> 
> ...but I don't really care for the carb heating.
> 
> ...




Hmmmmmmmmmmm, okokok, nope wait, nope thats not gonna save you, I'm still coming for ya,LOLOL Get started on the fox holes. Make mine alittle deeper than yours, ok?,LOLOLOL


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 18, 2007)

good idea Mike I have saw where they race sanders on tv


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 18, 2007)

MikeInParadise said:


> Guns...Now I am ashamed of you!
> 
> If you need to resort to violence at least do it properly!:biggrinbounce2:
> 
> ...



No no no no, thats not how Sawtroll and me stettle things. We gots to go to war man. Heck we old cats, we aint got time for all that. We gots to get with the program. Don't worry the war wont last long. Day or two at most. Then his wife will cook us a meal and he and me will be the best of freinds like always. See men such and he and me, we gots to have war now and then so we know were still alive and well, we old ya know. Nothing we like better than a little action, hell a little is all we can stand,LOLOLOL


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 18, 2007)

In this corner we have Thall the Stihl assassian from VA int the other corner
we have the Norway Destroyer SawTroll. place your bets


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 18, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> In this corner we have Thall the Stihl assassian from VA int the other corner
> we have the Norway Destroyer SawTroll. place your bets



LOLOL, ya dayummmmmmmmmm right. Now I'm not sure if my wheelchair is faster than his but I have oiled up my bearings just in case. When we roll to each other its gonna be a goody, buy ya tickets now and get ready for a big ho down. SawTroll doncha be cheating either, no motors are allowed on our wheelchairs, ya hears me,hehehehe


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 18, 2007)

looks like a pre fight wheelchair inspection coming


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 18, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> looks like a pre fight wheelchair inspection coming



Your right. I've put in a call to NASWHEELCHAIR for inspections. Not that I don't trust Sawtroll, its just well I don't trust him in a time of war,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 18, 2007)

true never overlook nothing


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 18, 2007)

Tell ya what Tom, you gets the saws and send 'em to me, I'll set 'em up for ya, real good like:jester:


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 18, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmmm, okokok, nope wait, nope thats not gonna save you, I'm still coming for ya,LOLOL Get started on the fox holes. Make mine alittle deeper than yours, ok?,LOLOLOL



:jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 18, 2007)

*its official*

sawinredneck has been picked to be the official tuner at Summerslam
hmmmmmmmm wonder if they will be special guest referees :taped:


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 18, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> Tell ya what Tom, you gets the saws and send 'em to me, I'll set 'em up for ya, real good like:jester:



LOLOL, now Brother Andrew the last saw you set up and tinkered with took quite a spell if I recall. Sawtroll and me are getting old ya know. We'd like to have our saw war before we're not able to get up out of our wheelchairs. Thanks for the kind offer though,


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 18, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> :jawdrop: :jawdrop:



Whatcha laffing at old man, are you laffing at this old man, oh my, oh my, your gonna pays, your lucky its cold today,


----------



## Cut4fun (Feb 18, 2007)

Watch it Thall, if you get the better of the Troll he will not fight back, he will back stab like a little girl. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 18, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Whatcha laffing at old man, are you laffing at this old man, oh my, oh my, your gonna pays, your lucky its cold today,




You need a bigger fox-hole if that fat-arse saw is going in there, with you......:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 18, 2007)

*the clash*

wow its really brewing now :deadhorse:


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 18, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Watch it Thall, if you get the better of the Troll he will not fight back, he will back stab like a little girl. :hmm3grin2orange:




That weren't backstabbing - just what you deserved, for numerous backstabbing posts.........


----------



## Just Mow (Feb 18, 2007)

Let's get it on


----------



## Cut4fun (Feb 18, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> I am actually not saying that the 372 is better than the 441, just that it is lighter, and better handling. If there is more power in the 441, I don't need it anyway - but Bens posts indicate that there really isn't, for practical purposes........:biggrinbounce2: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


And will pay a extra $200 usd for less saw over in norway. LOL


----------



## Just Mow (Feb 18, 2007)

Ladies and Gentlemen
Let's Get Readyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
To
RUMBLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Cut4fun (Feb 18, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> That weren't backstabbing - just what you deserved, for numerous backstabbing posts.........



We got a word for your type, :taped: :taped: :taped: :taped: :taped: :taped:


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 18, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> And will pay a extra $200 usd for less saw over in norway. LOL


The 372xp is a classic, the 441 is not, and a good bit heavier......

The 441 was_ considered_, but it was really never on the "short-list".


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 18, 2007)

shucks the may not be nothing left.This is like Godzilla VS King Kong 
Its not going to be pretty dont let the children watch opcorn:


----------



## Cut4fun (Feb 18, 2007)

For your 1 neg rep Troll, 10 more guys gave me 10 pos reps just laughing at you. You know nobody gives a rats :taped: about rep points anyways, but if it makes your woman side feel better hit it again you :taped: LMAOAU


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 18, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> You need a bigger fox-hole if that fat-arse saw is going in there, with you......:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



 thats ok dayumm your hide, you need a taller fox hole for that humpback of yours,haha. I guess your gonna pile up dirt now huh, no way , you got to dig your hole deeper, mine only has to be wider for my fat Arse saw, oppppppppppps, I mean my beautifull 441,


----------



## Cut4fun (Feb 18, 2007)

I will admit the 372 is a great saw, AFTER IT IS MODDED. :biggrinbounce2: 
But i sure as heck wouldnt pay more for less in a stock saw. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 18, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Watch it Thall, if you get the better of the Troll he will not fight back, he will back stab like a little girl. :hmm3grin2orange:



I don't know Cut, ole Sawtroll is tuff. He and me fought the war of da Prince last year for 1000's of posts. Its obvious I never whipped him but he never got me either. This time by Joe I'm gonna toss that 441 in his fox hole on top of his head, while its running, I'll get his hide this time,LOL


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 18, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> We got a word for your type, :taped: .....




      

...I think I know what you are referrig to.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 18, 2007)

is this the cold war period? I sure hope we dont have peace talks :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Just Mow (Feb 18, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> I don't know Cut, ole Sawtroll is tuff. He and me fought the war of da Prince last year for 1000's of posts. Its obvious I never whipped him but he never got me either. This time by Joe I'm gonna toss that 441 in his fox hole on top of his head, while its running, I'll get his hide this time,LOL



Dont beat him up too bad.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 18, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> I don't know Cut, ole Sawtroll is tuff. He and me fought the war of da Prince last year for 1000's of posts. Its obvious I never whipped him but he never got me either. This time by Joe I'm gonna toss that 441 in his fox hole on top of his head, while its running, I'll get his hide this time,LOL


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 18, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> I will admit the 372 is a great saw, AFTER IT IS MODDED. :biggrinbounce2:
> But i sure as heck wouldnt pay more for less in a stock saw. :biggrinbounce2:




Fear not fine fellow sawmen. In the near future a 372xp will join the elite in the shed. The final word on that saw will be printed by THE CHAMP himself. For now though since I don't have one yet my 441 is better than SawTrolls 372 and he and me shall fight till the death or till my 372 arrives. I'm quite certain my 372 will be better than his 372 as well,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 18, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> is this the cold war period? I sure hope we dont have peace talks :biggrinbounce2:



Peace talks, what , are you kidding. His manager and my manager are calling all the major sports networks as we speak,   You surely didn't think he and me were fighting for saw honors did ya, its all about the money boys,


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 18, 2007)

oh no I just cat watch


----------



## Just Mow (Feb 18, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Peace talks, what , are you kidding. His manager and my manager are calling all the major sports networks as we speak,   You surely didn't think he and me were fighting for saw honors did ya, its all about the money boys,



Don't forget. I'm a good corner man.


----------



## Just Mow (Feb 18, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> I don't know Cut, ole Sawtroll is tuff. He and me fought the war of da Prince last year for 1000's of posts. Its obvious I never whipped him but he never got me either. This time by Joe I'm gonna toss that 441 in his fox hole on top of his head, while its running, I'll get his hide this time,LOL



Be sure to duck when he throws his book at ya.


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 18, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Be sure to duck when he throws his book at ya.



Hahahaha, he doesn't know it but I'm reading up on General George Patton right now. I think I got the plan that will give me victory over the old man in Norway. Yup according to Patton the plan is to intice him and dice him, oppppppps dayumm he'll probly read that and come up with a counter attack. I better stop telling him my plan of attack, :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Peacock (Feb 18, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Hahahaha, he doesn't know it but I'm reading up on General George Patton right now. I think I got the plan that will give me victory over the old man in Norway. Yup according to Patton the plan is to intice him and dice him, oppppppps dayumm he'll probly read that and come up with a counter attack. I better stop telling him my plan of attack, :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Patton is great and all, but Ali knew a thing or 2 about a fight!


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 18, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Dont beat him up too bad.



He won't - I about twise his weight, and it is not just fat........


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 18, 2007)

he might have Hitlers novels :taped:


----------



## Just Mow (Feb 18, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Hahahaha, he doesn't know it but I'm reading up on General George Patton right now. I think I got the plan that will give me victory over the old man in Norway. Yup according to Patton the plan is to intice him and dice him, oppppppps dayumm he'll probly read that and come up with a counter attack. I better stop telling him my plan of attack, :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



You da Champ. He cant hurt you.


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 18, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> He won't - I about twise his weight, and it is not just fat........



You twice my wieght are ya, good. Nuttin I like better than whopping a big ole boy twice my size. Yup the bigger they are the harder they fall, fine words from ole THALL,LOLOLOLOL


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 18, 2007)

thats true Thall.But usually just takes more for them to fall


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 18, 2007)

*wow its almost race time*

Go Chevrolet especially Harvick Stewart and Gordon.Montoya even though a Dodge youre ok


----------



## THALL10326 (Feb 18, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> Go Chevrolet especially Harvick Stewart and Gordon.Montoya even though a Dodge youre ok



Awwwwwwwwwww so true. We gotta watch some of that race. Be sure to watch after the race too. Seems Nascar is cracking down on cheaters this year. I for one think they ought to let them boys build the best car they can and letem race. All them dayumm rules are slowly ruining the sport. Used to be the man with the best car won, now its the man with the most luck that wins, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr....


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 18, 2007)

O totally agree with you Thall.That why I watch F1 more open rules
but Dirt Late Models best racing


----------



## Cut4fun (Feb 18, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Be sure to duck when Sawtroll throws his book at ya.



I got a place in mind to shove is book back at him, but he will not quit wiggling in the barrel long enough for me to get the book placement just right. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Feb 18, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Be sure to duck when he throws his book at ya.




Kinda hard to throw when you nose is stuck in it!!!


----------



## Cut4fun (Feb 18, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> O totally agree with you Thall.That why I watch F1 more open rules
> but Dirt Late Models best racing



Thats why i went the way of the winged cars,,outlaws, super modified ,etc, none of the yuppie BS in that racing. 
I used to go to Bristol, Martinsville, North Wilksboro, Michigan for the stock cars, but it just got to be so much BS and if i wanted to watch the same cars race with the same power and aerodynamics i would just watch Iroc. But the racing kept getting more and more Boring to watch, So I went to the ground roots racing again.


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 18, 2007)

rahtreelimbs said:


> Kinda hard to throw when you nose is stuck in it!!!


  :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :sword: :blob5:


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 18, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Let's get it on




Yup!!!! :rockn: :rockn: :yoyo: :yoyo:


----------



## tawilson (Feb 18, 2007)

I've noticed that people around here seem to get a little crankier in the middle of winter.


----------



## Cut4fun (Feb 18, 2007)

tawilson said:


> I've noticed that people around here seem to get a little crankier in the middle of winter.



Yup!!! and they dont find it funny when they are the ones being poked on.:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :biggrinbounce2: eh Troll.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 18, 2007)

*way to go Harvick*

Harvick won the Daytona 500


----------



## livewire (Feb 18, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> Harvick won the Daytona 500



One helluva finish right there!!!


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 18, 2007)

come on lets hear it for Harvick


----------



## livewire (Feb 18, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> come on lets hear it for Harvick



Ballsy driving for sure...but EVERYONE got loose in the last turn! Harvick was a little fortunate.


----------



## Dok (Feb 18, 2007)

What a finish! The last 40 or so laps were the best racing I've seen in a long time. Good for Harvick!
Brad


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 18, 2007)

Harvick is the man


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 18, 2007)

*come on*

lets here some cheering for Harvick


----------



## Just Mow (Feb 18, 2007)

tawilson said:


> I've noticed that people around here seem to get a little crankier in the middle of winter.



you are not the only one to notice this occurance.


----------



## Just Mow (Feb 18, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> lets here some cheering for Harvick



yippee


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 19, 2007)

thank you Just Mow I loved it


----------



## TooTall999 (Feb 19, 2007)

Great finish...was kinda hoping Martin would hold on though


----------



## RiverRat2 (Feb 19, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> come on lets hear it for Harvick



Well that was cool but I thought it would have been even cooler If Martin would have won,,,,,, After Roush refused him a partime ride in one of his fords... It would have been a bit of Poetic Justice if he would have won in that Chevy!!! Jack Roush would been spittin Crow feathers!!!!! He looked like he was sweatin bullets as it was,,, I would have LMAO


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 19, 2007)

Harvick is my favorite driver.I'm so happy he won it


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 19, 2007)

*SawTroll VS Thall*

i was wondering id Summerslam still on ?


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 19, 2007)

Sawtroll & Thall id the fall brawl still happening


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 20, 2007)

do either of you,need to buy a digging tool .To dig the foxholes with


----------



## GASoline71 (Feb 20, 2007)

Dude... are you drunk already??? 

and BTW... Harvick sucks. 

Gary


----------



## berryman70 (Feb 20, 2007)

GASoline71 said:


> Dude... are you drunk already???
> 
> and BTW... Harvick sucks.
> 
> Gary



Or maybe still celebrating the race from Sunday!


----------



## stihl 440 (Feb 20, 2007)

*posts*

I think he is just rackin' up posts. 4 in a row:jawdrop: .  
Or just keepin' the thread going.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 20, 2007)

GASoline71 said:


> Dude... are you drunk already???
> 
> and BTW... Harvick sucks.
> 
> Gary



no way man Harvick is da man.Atleast he dont whine like Martin


----------



## SawTroll (Feb 21, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> Sawtroll & Thall id the fall brawl still happening





441_Stihl said:


> do either of you,need to buy a digging tool .To dig the foxholes with





GASoline71 said:


> Dude... are you drunk already???
> 
> and BTW... Harvick sucks.
> 
> Gary



I believe you are right, Gary.......:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 

Thall and me are friends, just messing a bit with each other now and then.......


----------



## GASoline71 (Feb 21, 2007)

Aww... we all mess with each other now and again.

Did I mention that Harvick sucks? 

Gary


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 21, 2007)

*true Gasoline*

everyone has thier favorite,If everyone liked same one would'nt be no fun
And it is nice to joke and kid each other in a fun way


----------



## tawilson (Feb 23, 2007)

Stan,
Are you going to cut any wood this weekend? I just plugged in the tractor and I'm heading for the woods in the morning. We had a little warm snap so the snow should be settled down nicely. It was starting to get a little hard to get around.


----------



## GASoline71 (Feb 23, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> everyone has thier favorite,If everyone liked same one would'nt be no fun
> And it is nice to joke and kid each other in a fun way



Yup... we all need a good poke in the ribs now and again to keep us on our toes. 

Gary


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 23, 2007)

hello tawilson i thought I would cut some tomorrow.Has warmed up here also
So how is your 441 doing


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 24, 2007)

*going to cut today*

am going to cut some late and check air filter


----------



## tawilson (Feb 24, 2007)

My plans got changed. The washer quit working so I'm into washer diagnostic and repair mode today.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 24, 2007)

oh no Tom I wish you well hope you get it going


----------



## TooTall999 (Feb 24, 2007)

The mods should change this topic to "Stan's personal blog"


----------



## tawilson (Feb 24, 2007)

TooTall999 said:


> The mods should change this topic to "Stan's personal blog"



You'd still read it.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 24, 2007)

hey Tom hows it going.Get it to working


----------



## tawilson (Feb 24, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> hey Tom hows it going.Get it to working



No, but I have a plan. The appliance repairman will be here Tuesday. They charge $52 for a housecall, for me to order the part(and hope it was the right one) and have it here within a week would be $40 shipping, so I'll let the pros fix it. But I'm heading to the woods tomorrow for sure. I needed to get caught up on some paperwork anyways. How about you? Get any cutting done?


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 24, 2007)

hey Tom
I did get to cut abit this evening.It still impresses me.Hey and I did'nt find abit of dust on the filter I hope they get it fixed for you Tom.
Its a pain I know


----------



## tawilson (Feb 25, 2007)

Stan,
Today was the first day since I bought the 441 that I got to use it for what I intended. Up to now it's just been for felling and logging and I used my 346 more than the 441. I decided to buck up some logs today so I got to make some chips for a while. Nice, seems to have a lot more power than new. I'm happy with both my new saws. I did fire up the 346 to get my hands warm.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 25, 2007)

good deal Tom I like mine more each time I use it


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 25, 2007)

*Harvick time again*

time to watch Harvick win California


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 25, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> time to watch Harvick win California



Watch WHO win WHAT???:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 25, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> Watch WHO win WHAT???:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: opcorn: opcorn:



lol because he is daman


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 25, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> lol because he is daman



Not so much today!

Today was all about ME!!!!!!

Go Kenseth!!!!!!:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 25, 2007)

*was close*

he almost did it till flat :bang:


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 25, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> he *almost* did it till flat :bang:



Close only counts in horseshoes, hand gernades and thermonuclear weapons!


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 25, 2007)

true Andy but i was proud of how he ran.He's gonna be the champion this year


----------



## TooTall999 (Feb 25, 2007)

NASCAR sucks...real race cars go over 300mph and need a parachute to stop :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 25, 2007)

no real race cars are formula 1 and late model dirt


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 26, 2007)

*did a bad thing today*

I got home this evening and did some cutting.Was cutting great and hit a rock
 Have filed chain twice and still does'nt cut like before Anyone have any ideas


----------



## PA Plumber (Feb 26, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> I got home this evening and did some cutting.Was cutting great and hit a rock
> Have filed chain twice and still does'nt cut like before Anyone have any ideas



Reeeaaaaallll Bad news for you Stan. Send me the saw. I'll keep it for a few months to make sure everything is all right and mail it back to you with a new chain.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 26, 2007)

*well thank you*

Hey when do you want it  Ive sharpen it like sharpened all others.
I mean it cuts ok Just nothing like before


----------



## stihl 440 (Feb 26, 2007)

*441*

Just buy one PAPlumber, you won't regret it.


----------



## stihl 440 (Feb 26, 2007)

*441*

clicked the dang button twice.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 26, 2007)

*441 is a great saw*

I like it more each time I use it.It keeps getting more power and quicker acceleration  441


----------



## stihl 440 (Feb 26, 2007)

*441*



441_Stihl said:


> Hey when do you want it  Ive sharpen it like sharpened all others.
> I mean it cuts ok Just nothing like before



Hey stan, don't run it with a dull chain you WILL kill it. Do you have someone that will professionally sharpen chains for you near by?


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 26, 2007)

I only cut 2 blocks after was dull.I'm gonna try filing it again tomorrow
if dont help let the dealer sharpen it


----------



## PA Plumber (Feb 26, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> I only cut 2 blocks after was dull.I'm gonna try filing it again tomorrow
> if dont help let the dealer sharpen it



Are you trying to file out rocked teeth by hand?


----------



## tawilson (Feb 26, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> I only cut 2 blocks after was dull.I'm gonna try filing it again tomorrow
> if dont help let the dealer sharpen it



Get a couple spare chains while you're at it. Can't let a rock shut you down.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 26, 2007)

yes tom I'm gonna file it again tomorrow if dont help go to dealer let him sharpen it and buy a chain


----------



## stihl 440 (Feb 26, 2007)

*chain*



PA Plumber said:


> Are you trying to file out rocked teeth by hand?



That's how you get good, when you're out logging/cutting and you rock a chain 3/4 of a mile in the woods, you file it. You should just take the 15-20 min to file it there, instead of wasting fuel/energy to go back to truck, get chain and go back. Filing just takes practice, I know my first couple chains of hand filed work looked like s:censored: then they just kept getting better as I learned and taught myself new techniques. I'll tell you what this site has also taught me a lot, didn't think I could learn that much more about chain filing, but I did.   Which chain did you dull stan, RSC3?


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 26, 2007)

ive filed it just like all the other,and they cut good.


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 26, 2007)

I won't leave the house with a saw unless I have three sharp chains! I have been there too many times!


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 26, 2007)

yes Andy ive learned that now the HARDWAY


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 26, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> yes Andy ive learned that now the HARDWAY



Seems we all have to


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 26, 2007)

yes and like the pic Andy :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## chowdozer (Feb 26, 2007)

TooTall999 said:


> NASCAR sucks...real race cars go over 300mph and need a parachute to stop :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



yeah, unfortunately they have to stop to turn a corner.


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks, was at the cemetary he other day for another funeral, and visited my old friend, didn't realize it has been almost seven years ago! Man I'm getting old!


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 26, 2007)

chowdozer said:


> yeah, unfortunately they have to stop to turn a corner.



yes but thats the challenge and skill


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 26, 2007)

i have to admit Andy the cheerleader was prettier :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## chowdozer (Feb 26, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> yes but thats the challenge and skill



Don't old people stop before they make a turn?  

That's what I thought.


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 26, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> i have to admit Andy the cheerleader was prettier :hmm3grin2orange:



I get that a lot:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Tree Farmer (Feb 26, 2007)

TooTall999 said:


> NASCAR sucks...real race cars go over 300mph and need a parachute to stop :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Amen to that. 
Hey TooTall ever make it down to BIR.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 26, 2007)

yes the old ones stop the brave skilled ones turn :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 27, 2007)

*filed again*

I came home today and filed it again.It did cut better but could still use more
 441


----------



## TooTall999 (Feb 27, 2007)

Tree Farmer said:


> Amen to that.
> Hey TooTall ever make it down to BIR.



This will be my 7th year going to BIR...also been to Pomona,Indy,Englishtown,Maple Grove and Firebird out in Az.My girlfriend's son is doing his second summer on a pro stock bike pit crew this year.

REAL RACE CARS BURN NITRO !!!!! :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## GASoline71 (Feb 27, 2007)

TooTall999 said:


> REAL RACE CARS BURN NITRO !!!!! :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Now you're talkin'!!!

Gary


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 27, 2007)

real race cars turn 19,000 rpm


----------



## Bowtie (Feb 27, 2007)

NASCAR, hell yes! All forms of motor racing...hell yes!

8::::::::::::::::::..................................


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 27, 2007)

you got it Bowtie


----------



## Tree Farmer (Feb 27, 2007)

TooTall999 said:


> This will be my 7th year going to BIR...also been to Pomona,Indy,Englishtown,Maple Grove and Firebird out in Az.My girlfriend's son is doing his second summer on a pro stock bike pit crew this year.
> 
> REAL RACE CARS BURN NITRO !!!!! :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Thats pretty cool, but you haven't been anywhere till you've been to Grove Creek. Come on down some time I'll take out my 69 FED and buy you a Creek Dog(there not as good as they sound) LOL


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 28, 2007)

Ive been to Bristol to the spring nationals it was ok,But personally i like
the Lucas Oil Late Model dirt series the best


----------



## sawinredneck (Feb 28, 2007)

Welp, I just watched (yesterday) the manliest, nastiest race I can imagine!! The Red Bull "Last man Standing"! Whatever motorcycle you have the nuts to hold on to, bring it! The "course", or better, the lack of one, is 34 miles, through creeks, woods, over rocks, across wheat fields and woods. Took 2 hours and forty five minuets for the winner of the first heat, his clossest competitor was 30min back. 127 entered, then things got interesting, whoever finished within an hour and half of first, got to advance. 11 made it. Now it's dark, the riders are beat, the bikes are beat. but theuy are going to run the course again, in reverse!!! Only two crossed the finish line! Never seen anything like that before, these boys were nuts, anybody gets a chance to watch it, I recomend it as a good watch!!


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 28, 2007)

well went today and bought a new chain


----------



## Gologit (Feb 28, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> Welp, I just watched (yesterday) the manliest, nastiest race I can imagine!! The Red Bull "Last man Standing"! Whatever motorcycle you have the nuts to hold on to, bring it! The "course", or better, the lack of one, is 34 miles, through creeks, woods, over rocks, across wheat fields and woods. Took 2 hours and forty five minuets for the winner of the first heat, his clossest competitor was 30min back. 127 entered, then things got interesting, whoever finished within an hour and half of first, got to advance. 11 made it. Now it's dark, the riders are beat, the bikes are beat. but theuy are going to run the course again, in reverse!!! Only two crossed the finish line! Never seen anything like that before, these boys were nuts, anybody gets a chance to watch it, I recomend it as a good watch!!



 Sounds like us when we're driving to work. :bang:


----------



## Gologit (Feb 28, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> well went today and bought a new chain



Well, I guess it's my turn.  What kind of chain did you buy, Stan? (Is my reply an example of enabling behavior?)


----------



## tawilson (Feb 28, 2007)

boboak said:


> Well, I guess it's my turn.  What kind of chain did you buy, Stan? (Is my reply an example of enabling behavior?)



Yes, and in this case it does no harm.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 28, 2007)

hi Tom how are you I got another RSC3


----------



## tawilson (Feb 28, 2007)

Good. Take a good look at it under good light and compare it to the chain you've been filing on to see how it compares.


----------



## GASoline71 (Feb 28, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> real race cars turn 19,000 rpm



A Top Fuel Dragster makes as much horsepower in one cylinder as an entire NASCAR engine...:biggrinbounce2: 

Gary


----------



## Gologit (Feb 28, 2007)

tawilson said:


> Yes, and in this case it does no harm.



 Let's hope not.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Feb 28, 2007)

GASoline71 said:


> A Top Fuel Dragster makes as much horsepower in *one cylinder *as an entire NASCAR engine...:biggrinbounce2:
> 
> Gary



Ahhh.. there's hope for saws yet.:rockn: :rockn: :rockn:


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 28, 2007)

yes if only wana run 1320 feet.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 28, 2007)

*Toms*

hello Tom how are you?Did you get the Dryer going


----------



## berryman70 (Feb 28, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> yes if only wana run 1320 feet.



Run 1320 for a few times a day, for a few seconds each time, get all done and have more time for beer 
Gotta love Drag racing


----------



## 441_Stihl (Feb 28, 2007)

asphalt is for going to the race dirt is for racing :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Bowtie (Feb 28, 2007)

8:::::::::::::::......................... 3::::::::::::::::::::::........................


----------



## Bowtie (Feb 28, 2007)

tawilson said:


> Good. Take a good look at it under good light and compare it to the chain you've been filing on to see how it compares.



Thats how I been learning to perfect with my file jig.


----------



## berryman70 (Feb 28, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> asphalt is for going to the race dirt is for racing :hmm3grin2orange:



Drags can run in the dirt, I use to do it. 300ft in sand, gravel or mud, had a nitrous sucking bb chevy in a center seat jeep


----------



## tawilson (Mar 1, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> hello Tom how are you?Did you get the Dryer going



It was my washer and I could have almost bought a new one for what it's costing me to fix this one. But oh well, I started down the road of repair, now I have to see it through.


----------



## TooTall999 (Mar 1, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> asphalt is for going to the race dirt is for racing :hmm3grin2orange:



NHRA Top fuel/Funny cars...0-300 in under 5 seconds...no pit stops,no yellow flags,no whining.Real racecar drivers head straight to the finish line,those other guys go around in circles looking for it.:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## GASoline71 (Mar 1, 2007)

TooTall999 said:


> NHRA Top fuel/Funny cars...0-300 in under 5 seconds...no pit stops,no yellow flags,no whining.Real racecar drivers head straight to the finish line,those other guys go around in circles looking for it.:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



HAHAHAHAHAHA!  

Gary


----------



## 441_Stihl (Mar 1, 2007)

TooTall999 said:


> NHRA Top fuel/Funny cars...0-300 in under 5 seconds...no pit stops,no yellow flags,no whining.Real racecar drivers head straight to the finish line,those other guys go around in circles looking for it.:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



whatever to each thier own,is what make the world interesting


----------



## 441_Stihl (Mar 1, 2007)

TooTall999 said:


> NHRA Top fuel/Funny cars...0-300 in under 5 seconds...no pit stops,no yellow flags,no whining.Real racecar drivers head straight to the finish line,those other guys go around in circles looking for it.:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



ok man be know as the 5 second man :hmm3grin2orange: 
sorry could'nt help it


----------



## Cam501 (Mar 1, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> ok man be know as the 5 second man :hmm3grin2orange:
> sorry could'nt help it



when will this thread die?!?! :bang:


----------



## berryman70 (Mar 1, 2007)

*race'n in the off the topic forum*

Hey
I'll start a post in the off the topic section, if you All want about racing. if you have raced or are a fan. what do you think?


----------



## 441_Stihl (Mar 1, 2007)

*more prsises for the 441*

I just wish we could here more praise and hoo rahs for the 441 
 441


----------



## GASoline71 (Mar 1, 2007)

Cam501 said:


> when will this thread die?!?! :bang:



As soon as Stan buys another saw...:biggrinbounce2: 

Gary


----------



## 441_Stihl (Mar 1, 2007)

I wish I could byy a 395 xp maybe someday opcorn:


----------



## Gologit (Mar 1, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> I just wish we could here more praise and hoo rahs for the 441
> 441



Uh, Stan...you seem to be doing a fine job all by yourself. Now go put on that new chain and cut some wood with it. Cut a lot of wood with it, Stan. Please?


----------



## Just Mow (Mar 2, 2007)

boboak said:


> Uh, Stan...you seem to be doing a fine job all by yourself. Now go put on that new chain and cut some wood with it. Cut a lot of wood with it, Stan. Please?



And then go out and cut some more.
You can never have enough wood.


----------



## TooTall999 (Mar 2, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> And then go out and cut some more.
> You can never have enough wood.



And when you get tired of cutting,split some wood Stan


----------



## chowdozer (Mar 2, 2007)

Don't cut too fast though, you don't want to overwork yourself!!!


----------



## Gologit (Mar 2, 2007)

Cut, Stanley, cut! Split, Stanley, split! Sleep, Stanley, sleep.


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 2, 2007)

GO STAN_1966!!!!!!!!
GO CUT SOME WOOD!!!!!!!
YAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GASoline71 (Mar 2, 2007)

Then this mush-fest can end!

Gary


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 2, 2007)

GASoline71 said:


> Then this mush-fest can end!
> 
> Gary



Keep dreamin buddy!!!!


----------



## GASoline71 (Mar 2, 2007)

I know... I know... wishful thinkin' I guess.:bang: 

Gary


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 2, 2007)

GASoline71 said:


> I know... I know... wishful thinkin' I guess.:bang:
> 
> Gary



This is destined to be another "Prince" or "Jewel" threads I tell ya!!!

BTW: did ya check out my updated splitter pics in firewood yet? Getting kinda ency to run that sucker!!!!


----------



## Gologit (Mar 2, 2007)

I really think that Stan needs to cut for two weeks, cut every day, and then let us know how he likes his new saw. No posting until he's really sure. Maybe a month would be better...give it a real try-out. Cut, Stanley, cut!


----------



## GASoline71 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hell let him come up here and cut with me for *one day*! He won't think that 441 is _all that _after he packs it around all day long, and runs 8 tanks of gas through it in 10 hours. Not to mention packin' wedges, an axe, and chokers.

Gary


----------



## 441_Stihl (Mar 2, 2007)

*not enough wood*

I just dont have enough wood on my land to cut all the time.Unless I cut
for someone else


----------



## tawilson (Mar 2, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> This is destined to be another "Prince" or "Jewel" threads I tell ya!!!



You mean a couple of pages of actual content, then people just goofing around and having fun, why not? I gotta go check out your splitter now.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 2, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> This is destined to be another "Prince" or "Jewel" threads I tell ya!!!
> 
> BTW: did ya check out my updated splitter pics in firewood yet? Getting kinda ency to run that sucker!!!!



Well it wasn't started by Thall, so such conduct isn't allowed in this one........


----------



## 441_Stihl (Mar 2, 2007)

oh my what is'nt allowed :monkey:


----------



## 441_Stihl (Mar 3, 2007)

*average charge*

What usual amount a dealer charges to sharpen a chain


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 3, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> oh my what is'nt allowed :monkey:



Off topic posts, read the forum rules..........


----------



## stihl 440 (Mar 3, 2007)

*chains*



GASoline71 said:


> Hell let him come up here and cut with me for *one day*! He won't think that 441 is _all that _after he packs it around all day long, and runs 8 tanks of gas through it in 10 hours. Not to mention packin' wedges, an axe, and chokers.
> 
> Gary



Nothing else needed said, except that post right there. That just says it all. By the way stan, my dealer charges me $6.00 a chain, I take him the one's I don't want to file, basically my rocked chains.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Mar 4, 2007)

thank you 440


----------



## 441_Stihl (Mar 4, 2007)

*smaller limbing saw*

In time to come,id like to purchase a smaller saw for limbing and small stuff.
Ive looked att the MS250.But also like the specs on the 353 Husqvarna.
Has anyone used the 350 or 353.


----------



## TooTall999 (Mar 4, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> In time to come,id like to purchase a smaller saw for limbing and small stuff.
> Ive looked att the MS250.But also like the specs on the 353 Husqvarna.
> Has anyone used the 350 or 353.



And so it begins again.... opcorn:


----------



## 441_Stihl (Mar 4, 2007)

well TooTall you dont have to read it


----------



## TooTall999 (Mar 4, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> well TooTall you dont have to read it



You're right Stan...but if you'd bother to use the search function,you'd find a ton of posts about the very question you're asking..search and read Stan..search and read :deadhorse: :deadhorse:


----------



## 441_Stihl (Mar 4, 2007)

I did jerk


----------



## Cut4fun (Mar 4, 2007)

We need a breakdown of posters post counts here, TROOOOOOLLLLLLLL.


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 4, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> In time to come,id like to purchase a smaller saw for limbing and small stuff.
> Ive looked att the MS250.But also like the specs on the 353 Husqvarna.
> Has anyone used the 350 or 353.



Easy boys!!!!!!

The 350 is a great saw, I love mine!! The 353 should cut better than a 455. The 250 is suposed to be good, but I don't like any of the 50cc Stihl saws myself!
That 441 weighs about the same as my 046, so I understand wanting to put it down for a while!


----------



## Cut4fun (Mar 4, 2007)

Amick's has a like new looking 350 in his used section forsale.

http://www.amickssuperstore.com/category_s/5.htm


----------



## tawilson (Mar 4, 2007)

If you don't get a 346XP and start a new thread about it, I'm not talking to you anymore. Not!


----------



## tawilson (Mar 4, 2007)

Stan, I was just kidding, come back.


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 4, 2007)

tawilson said:


> Stan, I was just kidding, come back.




Tom ya done chased him away.....


.


----------



## livewire (Mar 4, 2007)

tawilson said:


> Stan, I was just kidding, come back.



lol, Maybe Stan went out to cut some wood?!?


----------



## tawilson (Mar 4, 2007)

livewire said:


> lol, Maybe Stan went out to cut some wood?!?


Hope he had better luck than I did. All I did was tear up my tractor and get my feet wet.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Mar 4, 2007)

lol Tom how are you?Id like a 346 just something to limb with to save the 441:yoyo:


----------



## tawilson (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi Stan. My first weekend with the 441, I used it to clean up a bunch of spruce trees, lot's of limbing. It didn't take long to get the 346. The 441 has a purpose and a place, and cutting over my head for hours ain't it.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Mar 4, 2007)

yes Tom it gets abit heavy.How does the 346 cut


----------



## tawilson (Mar 4, 2007)

Great for it's size and weight. Did you ever check out the videos in this thread?http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=40385


----------



## 441_Stihl (Mar 4, 2007)

thanks Tom no but I will


----------



## 441_Stihl (Mar 7, 2007)

hey Tom how are you?How long had your 346


----------



## tawilson (Mar 8, 2007)

I got it the first of the year.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 8, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> We need a breakdown of posters post counts here, TROOOOOOLLLLLLLL.



Here you go.....


Who Posted? 
Total Posts: 344 

User Name Posts 
441_Stihl 123 
SawTroll 22 
tawilson 20 
THALL10326 15 
sawinredneck 15 
Just Mow 14 
Cut4fun 12 
TooTall999 12 
GASoline71 11 
PA Plumber 11 
stihl 440 7 
Cam501 6 
boboak 6 
Lakeside53 6 
berryman70 4 
chowdozer 4 
Peacock 4 
livewire 4 
Bowtie 3 
rahtreelimbs 3 
Tree Farmer 2 
B_Turner 2 
Pablo26 2 
MikeInParadise 2 
manual 2 
Dok 2 
04ultra 2 
SWE#Kipp 2 
Tzed250 2 
SinglerM 2 
RiverRat2 2 
TreeCo 1 
blis 1 
Hired Gun 1 
saxman 1 
Trigger-Time 1 
jhellwig 1 
maccall 1 
Highclimber OR 1 
trimmmed 1 
ciscoguy01 1 
CaseyForrest 1 
Big Woody 1 
ericjeeper 1 
Sprig 1 
computeruser 1 
TimberPig 1 
troutfisher 1 
Uwharrie 1 
Schultzz 1 
XJWoody 1

Btw, the function is in the forum software, so anyone can do it.......


----------



## 441_Stihl (Mar 8, 2007)

wow thats great Sawtroll.I did'nt know it would do that


----------



## berryman70 (Mar 8, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Here you go.....
> Who Posted?
> Total Posts: 344
> 
> ...


Ya' but you did it!

berryman70 4+1


----------



## Just Mow (Mar 9, 2007)

441


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 9, 2007)

*Damn Newbies*



Just Mow said:


> 441



INLINE


----------



## 441_Stihl (Mar 9, 2007)

all hail the 441


----------



## tawilson (Mar 10, 2007)

Stan, you are not bothering me and you can yak away all you want for all I care. But without some new content, I think you are trying to ride a dead horse. Can you get someone to take some pics of you out cutting? Or maybe break something(kidding)? To help you out, here's a pic of a guinea hen(maybe?) I took this morning. Bird insisted on crossing the road right where I was parked. Can you see the burrs stuck to its tail?


----------



## Just Mow (Mar 10, 2007)

tawilson said:


> Stan, you are not bothering me and you can yak away all you want for all I care. But without some new content, I think you are trying to ride a dead horse. Can you get someone to take some pics of you out cutting? Or maybe break something(kidding)? To help you out, here's a pic of a guinea hen(maybe?) I took this morning. Bird insisted on crossing the road right where I was parked. Can you see the burrs stuck to its tail?



Lets go bird hunting. Then we will have something to discuss on this thread.


----------



## tawilson (Mar 10, 2007)

Been down to Barton Springs, lately?


----------



## Just Mow (Mar 10, 2007)

tawilson said:


> Been down to Barton Springs, lately?



Not lately. I am in Austin atleast 2-3 days a week but have been very busy.


----------



## TooTall999 (Mar 10, 2007)

tawilson said:


> Stan, you are not bothering me and you can yak away all you want for all I care. But without some new content, I think you are trying to ride a dead horse. Can you get someone to take some pics of you out cutting? Or maybe break something(kidding)? To help you out, here's a pic of a guinea hen(maybe?) I took this morning. Bird insisted on crossing the road right where I was parked. Can you see the burrs stuck to its tail?



Guinea hen no...ruffed grouse yes


----------



## Gologit (Mar 10, 2007)

Stan...Take the 441. Go to the woods. Start the 441. Cut some wood. Any kind of wood. Cut a lot of wood. Go home. Rest. Go to the woods. Start the 441. Cut some wood. Cut more wood than the previous day. Repeat this procedure for several days. Then let us know how you like the saw. You have to start cutting with it sometime. I know it'll get dirty and dinged up but that's okay...the saw won't hate you for it. You can even take it off of the dining room table and make it sleep out in the garage...it won't mind. You can go out there late at night and bring it some nice gas and oil, pat it and pet it, and it'll be right there waiting for you in the morning. It's a machine, Stan. Use it as such. Cut, Stan, cut!


----------



## tawilson (Mar 11, 2007)

TooTall999 said:


> Guinea hen no...ruffed grouse yes


That's right, guinea hen is that little chicken I had for supper last week.


----------



## PA Plumber (Mar 11, 2007)

At the risk of "enabling" and even getting this thread back on topic, I did make a couple of cuts with the 441 yesterday. I actually couldn't believe how smooth it was. It really doesn't even feel like it is running except it was chewing through the wood, fast. The first cuts were on a 22" beech. Then used it to fell a 20" Hemlock. Nice saw.


----------



## tawilson (Mar 11, 2007)

Mine was doing good, then just for the heck of it, I tried taking the depth gauges down a bit more than the .025" that I've been doing. Mistake, went to far, rough, grabby, and trying to do a bore cut was anything but "boring". I was just cutting and dragging out a few logs today after fixing my tractor, so I didn't bother putting a new chain. Live and learn.


----------



## Just Mow (Mar 11, 2007)

PA Plumber said:


> At the risk of "enabling" and even getting this thread back on topic, I did make a couple of cuts with the 441 yesterday. I actually couldn't believe how smooth it was. It really doesn't even feel like it is running except it was chewing through the wood, fast. The first cuts were on a 22" beech. Then used it to fell a 20" Hemlock. Nice saw.



Told ya a long time ago you would really like it.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Mar 11, 2007)

I used my 441 on a job today...........the more I run that saw the more I like it!!!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 11, 2007)

*I wish you guys would SHUT UP!!!!!*

..about the 441. Any more of this and I'm just going to have to get one.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 11, 2007)

You all like your 441's?

Get it woods ported...its even better.


----------



## Just Mow (Mar 11, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> ..about the 441. Any more of this and I'm just going to have to get one.



Don't get one. You would not like it 
After all it has a heavy arse and weighs as much as the 460 with less power,
oh and did I tell you about the problems to arise because it has no vibration and that it comes through the wood so smooth that you don't even know the saw is running and dammit, it just might save you a little money on fuel.
Nah, you don't need one


----------



## tawilson (Mar 11, 2007)

Yeah, it's almost like wielding a light sabre. Just a little heavier.


----------



## Cam501 (Mar 11, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> ..about the 441. Any more of this and I'm just going to have to get one.



Not that I will take my own advice but it's time for you to use that employee discount and get one!


----------



## 441_Stihl (Mar 11, 2007)

Get one you will not regret it


----------



## PA Plumber (Mar 11, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Told ya a long time ago you would really like it.



Yes you did! You were my first positive rep. Thanks for that and for the good advice.

I'd "hit" ya again if I could!


----------



## 441_Stihl (Mar 11, 2007)

nice saw is'nt it PA Plumber


----------



## PA Plumber (Mar 11, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> nice saw is'nt it PA Plumber



Okay, Now I am definitely "ENABLING." :greenchainsaw: 

You bet it's a nice saw.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 12, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Don't get one. You would not like it
> After all it has a heavy arse and weighs as much as the 460 with less power,
> oh and did I tell you about the problems to arise because it has no vibration and that it comes through the wood so smooth that you don't even know the saw is running and dammit, it just might save you a little money on fuel.
> Nah, you don't need one





Thank you, thank you... Now can last another week or so..


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 12, 2007)

Cam501 said:


> Not that I will take my own advice but it's time for you to use that employee discount and get one!



   Shush!!!!! 

I count the pennies, look for the good deals, agonize over the small stuff, then I go to my Dentist last thursday and he says - $1200 for that tooth. :censored: Warranty??? :censored: 

Damn, saws (PLURAL) seem real cheap ... So does that new Nikon D200, and... and...


----------



## 441_Stihl (Mar 17, 2007)

*chains*

how much difference in the Stihl RSC chain vs the RM chain


----------



## Cut4fun (Mar 17, 2007)

Hmmmm Modded 441 for $$$ or stock 7900 for $569 and have the same results in the wood. No brainer.:hmm3grin2orange: 
Then get the 7900 modded someday and your still at the cost of the stock 441. 
Then you have to figure out what to do with the extra cash and time from cutting you saved getting the 7900.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 17, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> how much difference in the Stihl RSC chain vs the RM chain



Clearly notisable in clean wood, but I use RM when it is dirty - perhaps 1% of my cutting.....:yoyo: :yoyo: 


RSC is the best chain I have ever used, for cutting clean fresh birch, but Oregon LP is not far behind - RSC keeps the edge a bit longer imo, but never gets quite as charp as the LP, because of the thicker chrome. :rockn: :rockn:

Anyway, this is nit-picking - availiability in the right gauge is what determines which I use, on my different saws.


----------



## PA Plumber (Mar 17, 2007)

*`*

Hey Stan! 

Glad you're back. Believe it or not, you have been missed.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 17, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Hmmmm Modded 441 for $$$ or stock 7900 for $569 and have the same results in the wood. No brainer.:hmm3grin2orange:
> Then get the 7900 modded someday and your still at the cost of the stock 441.
> Then you have to figure out what to do with the extra cash and time from cutting you saved getting the 7900.




Yep, you are right on the money.

Some of us cant get past the way the Dolmars look though.

Took my 441 down to my dealer so he could have a go at it, and he was very impressed with what DN did to it. Wants to see about sending some saws up his way.


----------



## tawilson (Mar 17, 2007)

Yeah, we didn't even get to give you your birthday spanking.


----------



## TooTall999 (Mar 17, 2007)

PA Plumber said:


> Hey Stan!
> 
> Glad you're back. Believe it or not, you have been missed.



Maybe he was actually out running his saw


----------



## livewire (Mar 17, 2007)

PA Plumber said:


> Hey Stan!
> 
> Glad you're back. Believe it or not, you have been missed.



LOL...like TooTall said...but I thought you got so excited about running the saw that it bit ya in the carotid artery  

Glad you're okay....but I still think you should dream u a new thread sometime!!!


----------



## manual (Mar 17, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> ..about the 441. Any more of this and I'm just going to have to get one.





I know nobody likes to here this kind of talk..........But.
My friend just traided his MS441 in, Had it what maybe two months.
Said and I quote " The P.O.S saw is guttless in the cut, he has never split more wood with any other saw. felling".

Of corse this is a guy that cuts 160 cords a week, so why would you take his word for it.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 17, 2007)

Doesn't help... I know better...


----------



## Just Mow (Mar 17, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Doesn't help... I know better...



So do I.  
Manual, you just keep hanging with the morons :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## manual (Mar 17, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> So do I.
> Manual, you just keep hanging with the morons :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



I can give the phone number that he traded the saw to.
He got 500.00 on trade in. These guys are Amish so I am sure they won't lie to you. 


Hmmmmm, Maybe I know better too.
Lets see two sthil dealers looked at the saw and both adjusted the carb. 
I could say the last one used a tach.


What your a moron if you post the truth ?


----------



## Just Mow (Mar 17, 2007)

manual said:


> I can give the phone number that he traded the saw to.
> He got 500.00 on trade in. These guys are Amish so I am sure they won't lie to you.
> 
> 
> ...



I didnt call you a moron..........I said quit hanging with them


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 17, 2007)

Let's see now.. 2 months = 8 weeks x 160 cords = Gheez... maybe he just wore it out? Na... $500 trade-in? Great rental... 

Hey, quit calling Manual's friends morons! I might be one one day...


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 17, 2007)

manual said:


> I know nobody likes to here this kind of talk..........But.
> My friend just traided his MS441 in, Had it what maybe two months.
> Said and I quote " The P.O.S saw is guttless in the cut, he has never split more wood with any other saw. felling".
> 
> Of corse this is a guy that cuts 160 cords a week, so why would you take his word for it.



Dayumm if I haven't heard it all now. 160 cords a week means 32 cords a day. He must be a helluva man to saw up 32 cords a day,lolololol. Manual I cut 200 cords yesterday with a handsaw too,hehehe


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 17, 2007)

manual said:


> I know nobody likes to here this kind of talk..........But.
> My friend just traided his MS441 in, Had it what maybe two months.
> Said and I quote " The P.O.S saw is guttless in the cut, he has never split more wood with any other saw. felling".
> 
> Of corse this is a guy that cuts 160 cords a week, so why would you take his word for it.





   :rockn: :rockn: 

No, why should anyone - but this is in the wrong tread.......:bang:

..and maybe those cords are face-cords, and his all time record?????


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 17, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Let's see now.. 2 months = 8 weeks x 160 cords = Gheez... maybe he just wore it out? Na...
> 
> Hey, quit caling Manuals friends morons! I might be one one day...





    


.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 17, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Dayumm if I haven't heard it all now. 160 cords a week means 32 cords a day. He must be a helluva man to saw up 32 cords a day,lolololol. Manual I cut 200 cords yesterday with a handsaw too,hehehe



Na.. the guy works 7 days week, so do the math again.


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 17, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Let's see now.. 2 months = 8 weeks x 160 cords = Gheez... maybe he just wore it out? Na... $500 trade-in? Great rental...
> 
> Hey, quit calling Manual's friends morons! I might be one one day...



Awwwwwwwwwwwww thats only adds up to 1280 cords. Lets see thats 4 cords per hour, hmmmmmmmmmm, thats saw was hauling azz,lolololol


----------



## Cut4fun (Mar 17, 2007)

Whatever it is (how many cords cut), it sounds like to much work and no cutting for fun. Pizz on that.


----------



## manual (Mar 17, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwww thats only adds up to 1280 cords. Lets see thats 4 cords per hour, hmmmmmmmmmm, thats saw was hauling azz,lolololol



Well guess maybe was using a grapple skidder and slasher. Forgot to tell ya that.

Tell ya what guys I'm going to go take a pic on what he got on his trade in.



Your going to love this one ultra.........


I"LL BE BOCK..


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 17, 2007)

manual said:


> Well guess maybe was using a grapple skidder and slasher. Forgot to tell ya that.
> 
> Tell ya what guys I'm going to go take a pic on what he got on his trade in.
> 
> ...




Why would I care...It's a free world out there.......  


.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 17, 2007)

Hell, I split 4 cords (I know, 'cos they just got stacked in the woodshed!) yesterday - 4 hours... all by hand...Sorry, Cut, not much fun in here..


This is about 3/4 of it..


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Manual practising his best Arnold accent*



manual said:


> *I"LL BE BOCK..*


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 17, 2007)

manual said:


> Well guess maybe was using a grapple skidder and slasher. Forgot to tell ya that.
> 
> Tell ya what guys I'm going to go take a pic on what he got on his trade in.
> 
> ...



Well Manual your blow hearting about thats man's 441 he didn't like yet you have a 262xp that was dropped for a Stihl and that man said quote "no more of those" unquote. So does that mean that 262xp is a POS just because that was his opinion of not only it but all Huskies?? See it quite clear you pick and choose who's opinions you value as long as you agree with them..


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 17, 2007)

manual said:


> Well guess maybe was using a grapple skidder and slasher. Forgot to tell ya that.




Hey, that's the same guy that sold you the clapped out361? 
:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## manual (Mar 17, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Well Manual your blow hearting about thats man's 441 he didn't like yet you have a 262xp that was dropped for a Stihl and that man said quote "no more of those" unquote. So does that mean that 262xp is a POS just because that was his opinion of not only it but all Huskies?? See it quite clear you pick and choose who's opinions you value as long as you agree with them..



Now, Now I'm just telling you as I herd it. Just like you did.


----------



## Cut4fun (Mar 17, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Hey, that's the same guy that sold you the clapped out361?
> :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



I will take a good 361 topend for a spare if it just a parts saw now.


----------



## manual (Mar 17, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Hey, that's the same guy that sold you the clapped out361?
> :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Yes, Keep this up and I'm going to have to call ya my friend.


(you know to much)


Any way He is not at home right now, probably showing off his new saws.
I'll get pics later.


----------



## manual (Mar 17, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> I will take a good 361 topend for a spare if it just a parts saw now.



No WAY that 361 is going to be woods modded by " the real M.D." LOL


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 17, 2007)

manual said:


> Yes, Keep this up and I'm going to have to call ya my friend.
> 
> 
> (you know to much)
> ...





So... killed his 361, sold it to his friend... Trashed the 441, took it back for $500 trade in... Hmmm... What's his next move?


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 17, 2007)

manual said:


> Now, Now I'm just telling you as I herd it. Just like you did.



I understand that ole boy but theres a big differance between what you heard verses what I saw with my own eyes, my feller had good reason to grown, your man is more less belly aching. Skipping all that though whats the report on your 262, how does it run??? I found it odd you haven't said much about it after doing all that work, it did hold together I hope. I heard from everyone on here its a good model so what the scoop on it, is it a goodie or what. You haven't made mention of it since you got it back together, how bout some feedback in the project...


----------



## tawilson (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey, this is the other thread about nothing, what are you guys doing here? And why didn't you bring SawWitch?


----------



## Cut4fun (Mar 17, 2007)

Just like I have been before told Tom. Some mods just turn out to be wet fart Phaattt when they hit the wood. 
I hope that aint the case for the 262,Manual? 
But i have been told and read this, less is better till you get it where you want it on a mod, you can always take more off, but is harder to put it back on. let us know how she is. I liked following the story too.


----------



## Cut4fun (Mar 17, 2007)

tawilson said:


> Hey, this is the other thread about nothing, what are you guys doing here? And why didn't you bring SawWitch?



Nothing is sacred anymore.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 17, 2007)

O.k. Manual - show Cut what it's all about!!!


----------



## PA Plumber (Mar 17, 2007)

I happened to drop into the "other" thread today. Haven't been there in a while. Man, was I ever lost.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 17, 2007)

tawilson said:


> Hey, this is the other thread about nothing, what are you guys doing here? And why didn't you bring SawWitch?



The witch is asleep, so the troll has the keyboard..


----------



## Cut4fun (Mar 17, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> O.k. Manual - show Cut what it's all about!!!



I was hoping that would draw a video out of him. 
I would like to see a modded 262 make a run.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 17, 2007)

He's still trying to figure out how to hold the camera in one hand while cutting with the other


----------



## manual (Mar 17, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> I understand that ole boy but theres a big differance between what you heard verses what I saw with my own eyes, my feller had good reason to grown, your man is more less belly aching. Skipping all that though whats the report on your 262, how does it run??? I found it odd you haven't said much about it after doing all that work, it did hold together I hope. I heard from everyone on here its a good model so what the scoop on it, is it a goodie or what. You haven't made mention of it since you got it back together, how bout some feedback in the project...



Well now I was trying to be nice, now I'm putting on my gloves.

( Hold still )


First off, how old is that 262, that you seen with your own eyes ?

That feller should be proud of the fact that, that his 262 lasted that long.
You and I both seen how that feller maintains his saws, by the looks of it,
not good.
So why would you call it belly aching ? Is it because this guy is talking about a Sthil ? 
He bought it because of all the feed back about it around here.
In noway did I influence him. As a matter of fact he showed up at my house
with it in his truck after he bought it, to show me what he bought.
I said nothing bad about it because I wanted to hear his input.
fact is he said it would make a good fire wood saw and nothing more.
He would much rather use the ms440 and yes he owns one. For production logging. however there is nothing better in the woods that beats the 372 around here.


So how is the 262 I built doing, Don't know I haven't used it but one day cutting some cookies. I let my friend try it today and set back and listened
seems to go in and out of the power band well. I can tell that it is not broke in yet. almost want to start up first pull with choke pull out.
So yes that is going to be one screaming saw.
I'll give you a update after April 15th.


----------



## manual (Mar 17, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> He's still trying to figure out how to hold the camera in one hand while cutting with the other



Thats about right.

fact is I all I have is a camera that could take a short movie.
I don't know how to load it on here.


----------



## manual (Mar 17, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> O.k. Manual - show Cut what it's all about!!!



Yep.. go let someone else mod your saw and tell me how fast it is. LOL

I race you with something you modded, I think that would be alot more fun.
how else are you going to compare notes ?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 17, 2007)

Gloves off? That's the best you have??? I'm going to continue downing my beers...:rockn: :rockn: :rockn:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 17, 2007)

manual said:


> Thats about right.
> 
> fact is I all I have is a camera that could take a short movie.
> I don't know how to load it on here.




Ultra can assist...... you should be thankful I don't even have a camera that can take a movie (don't own any consumer stuff..)opcorn:


----------



## Cut4fun (Mar 17, 2007)

Manual when you got $500-$1000 in stock saws each. What's another couple hundred to let a pro do the modding right the first time for what my intended uses. 
When i get my new barn and shop built, trust me i plan on adding a area to try porting saws and see how many i toss in the heap in the beginning. I can only hope that I get a few freebies too along the way to try it out on, then i ain't out one red cent either if i totaly screw things up. 
Your thread by the way was one of the best i followed here in along time, well done and will be waiting on the video.


----------



## manual (Mar 17, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Gloves off? That's the best you have??? I'm going to continue downing my beers...:rockn: :rockn: :rockn:



This is the best I can do tonight.







Molson Export 5% alc/vol.
stright from Conook country. 




Did I tell Thall that he also says the 441 uses more gas then the 372 ?


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 17, 2007)

Sorry, bottles only... unless I've had few too many, like tonight.:rockn: :rockn: The only reason it says "export" is that they can't sell it locally... opcorn: Of course, Wisconsin is "export"..


More gas than a 372? ha! only if some fool messed with the carb and thought he could tune it by "ear".


----------



## manual (Mar 17, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Manual when you got $500-$1000 in stock saws each. What's another couple hundred to let a pro do the modding right the first time for what my intended uses.
> When i get my new barn and shop built, trust me i plan on adding a area to try porting saws and see how many i toss in the heap in the beginning. I can only hope that I get a few freebies too along the way to try it out on, then i ain't out one red cent either if i totaly screw things up.
> Your thread by the way was one of the best i followed here in along time, well done and will be waiting on the video.



Ahh, go grow some. 
The first saw I did was my 2171, brand new, I paid for it.
and I aint out one red cent.


Maybe then you will get some freebies.

Brrrrrrrrrp.


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 17, 2007)

manual said:


> Well now I was trying to be nice, now I'm putting on my gloves.
> 
> ( Hold still )
> 
> ...



Putting ya gloves on are ya,okkkkkkkkk,LOL. You missed what the man said that left that 262 behind, "no more of those" meaning thats not the first one to leave him high and dry in the middle of a job. I agree it looked like hell but outside appearance have little to do with the internals, especailly on those air filters that never get dirty from what I hear, wink! True its not a 30 year old Stihl but I think he felt it should have lasted longer than it did. I wasn't about to rattle his cage over how it looked, I sent him home with a new saw instead. BTW, he's been back for more chains for that 361 and I asked how the saw was doing, he said he loved it, all Stihl from now on. Goes to prove your man isn't the final word ole boy.

I'm not knocking your man for lashing out about the 441. If he doesn't like it he doesn't like it, simple as that. His reasons for not liking do not hold water though and that why I say he's bellyaching. He likes the less powerfull and more vibrations of the 440 but he doesn't like the more powerfull 441 and less vibration, to me thats pure bellyaching. Now if he's been adjusting that 441 to scream thinking it should be like the 440 then yes he may be right on the power issue. If he set it to scream like a 440 then he screwed it up himself. 

Nothing beats a 372, ask Timberhauler about that. I've only made a few cuts with a 372. Its nice, no question about it. I have replaced many vib springs on them as well, those ones that never break, right, lolol. If your man has been using them for quite awhile he's replaced them too, its a common break in those saws and funny part is you know it too. I have a spy that tells me your secrets,LOLOL

The 262 turn out good, great. Thats what I wanted to hear. Unlike what you may think I got no bones with brands and I wish no bad luck on anyone no matter what brand they use. I do get tired of hearing so and so said this saw or that saw was a POS. The man that left your 262 behind was pretty much saying the samething it and I never said a word. If you don't like something thats fine but to holler its a POS is more ignorance than anything else. Most saw failures aren't the fault of the saw, 9 times out of 10 its the operators and I don't call the operators POS's so why they groan about the saw is beyond me.

Finally ole Hoss is a owner of all brands dating back 40 years. He's gotem all right up to the biggest saws made. I let him try out a new 441 a week or so ago. Hoss knows his saws and he knows when a saw has guts and when it doesn't. Ask Hoss what he thought of the 441. I think you will get quite a different opinion than that of your friend. 

Now take ya gloves back off and go get me a dayumm coffee before I get ruff on your ole hide,hehe


----------



## manual (Mar 17, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Sorry, bottles only... unless I've had few too many, like tonight.:rockn: :rockn: The only reason it says "export" is that they can't sell it locally... opcorn: Of course, Wisconsin is "export"..
> 
> 
> More gas than a 372? ha! only if some fool messed with the carb and thought he could tune it by "ear".



Well seeing I knocked thall out.

I think that is the rest of the story. 
I don't think he understands that you can't "ear tune" a rev limited saw.

You can't buy Molson export in the U.S.
you would have to go to Canada. Hmmmmmm.Maybe they don't like it, call it a export, so we would by it.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 17, 2007)

The 441 isn't rev limited...


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 17, 2007)

manual said:


> Well seeing I knocked thall out.
> 
> I think that is the rest of the story.
> I don't think he understands that you can't "ear tune" a rev limited saw.
> ...




Spoke too soon didn't ya,LOLOLOL Wheres my coffee while I sit here and shine my belt, you should know better than to mess with THE CHAMP!!!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 17, 2007)

*Lmao!!!!!!!!!!!*



Lakeside53 said:


> Sorry, bottles only... unless I've had few too many, like tonight.:rockn: :rockn: The only reason it says "export" is that they can't sell it locally... opcorn: Of course, Wisconsin is "export"..
> 
> 
> More gas than a 372? ha! only if some fool messed with the carb and thought he could tune it by "ear".



You been drinkin with out me Boys????????


----------



## manual (Mar 17, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Putting ya gloves on are ya,okkkkkkkkk,LOL. You missed what the man said that left that 262 behind, "no more of those" meaning thats not the first one to leave him high and dry in the middle of a job. I agree it looked like hell but outside appearance have little to do with the internals, especailly on those air filters that never get dirty from what I hear, wink! True its not a 30 year old Stihl but I think he felt it should have lasted longer than it did. I wasn't about to rattle his cage over how it looked, I sent him home with a new saw instead. BTW, he's been back for more chains for that 361 and I asked how the saw was doing, he said he loved it, all Stihl from now on. Goes to prove your man isn't the final word ole boy.
> 
> I'm not knocking your man for lashing out about the 441. If he doesn't like it he doesn't like it, simple as that. His reasons for not liking do not hold water though and that why I say he's bellyaching. He likes the less powerfull and more vibrations of the 440 but he doesn't like the more powerfull 441 and less vibration, to me thats pure bellyaching. Now if he's been adjusting that 441 to scream thinking it should be like the 440 then yes he may be right on the power issue. If he set it to scream like a 440 then he screwed it up himself.
> 
> ...



Don't you worry ole boy I don't let your spy know anything I would not tell you......LOL Barhahahahahahahaha

DId he tell ya the the 441 got ran over once. Traded it in with black duct tape holding the air filter cover together.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 17, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Spoke too soon didn't ya,LOLOLOL Wheres my coffee while I sit here and shine my belt, you should know better than to mess with THE CHAMP!!!




opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 17, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Sorry, bottles only... unless I've had few too many, like tonight.:rockn: :rockn: The only reason it says "export" is that they can't sell it locally... opcorn: Of course, Wisconsin is "export"..





    .......


.


----------



## PA Plumber (Mar 17, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> More gas than a 372? ha! only if some fool messed with the carb and thought he could tune it by "ear".



I had a guy tell me my new 441 was running really, really slow. He told me they were easy to tune by ear. I quickly grabbed the tach from the truck and he said, "Huh, I would have expected it to be a lot slower that that." It was running dead on 12,000 rpm. I set it there until I get a few tanks through it. He said, good idea until it gets broken it.


----------



## manual (Mar 17, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Spoke too soon didn't ya,LOLOLOL Wheres my coffee while I sit here and shine my belt, you should know better than to mess with THE CHAMP!!!



told ya to hold still, not hold a stihl. LOL (KA Pow)


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 17, 2007)

PA Plumber said:


> I had a guy tell me my new 441 was running really, really slow. He told me they were easy to tune by ear. I quickly grabbed the tach from the truck and he said, "Huh, I would have expected it to be a lot slower that that." It was running dead on 12,000 rpm. I set it there until I get a few tanks through it. He said, good idea until it gets broken it.



yes, the ear with a 441 (or 361) is misleading. Most set it WAY to rich... 

but.. in your case that is slow! The factory setting is as rich - 'slow" - as it can go... for epa etc.. and should be 13-13,500 - where I'd set it.. You don't need to mess with the mixture - just take it slightly easy for the first few tanks.. but.. whatever make you feel comfortable... You won't hurtr it.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 17, 2007)

manual said:


> Don't you worry ole boy I don't let your spy know anything I would not tell you......LOL Barhahahahahahahaha
> 
> DId he tell ya the the 441 got ran over once. Traded it in with black duct tape holding the air filter cover together.



This is the same guy that ran over the 361??


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 17, 2007)

manual said:


> Don't you worry ole boy I don't let your spy know anything I would not tell you......LOL Barhahahahahahahaha
> 
> DId he tell ya the the 441 got ran over once. Traded it in with black duct tape holding the air filter cover together.




haha, funny. I don't know what to think about your friend. I will say he may have hated the soft suspension on that saw if he's used to the 440 but other than that I can't see his beef with it. 

If he ran over it then he must have really hated it alot,LOLOL


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 17, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> You been drinkin with out me Boys????????





I'm 3 sheets to the wind... and will fall asleep on the couch in about 15 minutes.. Hold it, found another Blackhook..


----------



## manual (Mar 17, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> The 441 isn't rev limited...





Lakeside53 said:


> yes, the ear with a 441 (or 361) is misleading. Most set it WAY to rich...
> 
> but.. in your case that is slow! The factory setting is as rich - 'slow" - as it can go... for epa etc.. and should be 13-13,500 - where I'd set it.. You don't need to mess with the mixture - just take it slightly easy for the first few tanks.. but.. whatever make you feel comfortable... You won't hurtr it.



Ok, maybe it is gut less, because of the small butter fly openings, chainsaws don't need two intake openings just one, End Quote.


----------



## manual (Mar 17, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> haha, funny. I don't know what to think about your friend. I will say he may have hated the soft suspension on that saw if he's used to the 440 but other than that I can't see his beef with it.
> 
> If he ran over it then he must have really hated it alot,LOLOL



LOL, He seems to run over alot of saws.
Tell ya what in all fairness, Monday I have to go to Mio. and drop off another junk truck for scrap. $200.00 a ton right now.
After that, I'll swing by the saw shop and talk to the guys about that saw.
I know they have a tach. what should that saw be running at ?


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 17, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> I'm 3 sheets to the wind... and will fall asleep on the couch in about 15 minutes.. Hold it, found another Blackhook..



That some good lookin firewood ya put up Andy, Ive been downb @ the Local Stihl Dealer for the last two days helpin the tech with spring rush backlog I serviced saws, weed whackers, blowers, you name it I worked on it,,,every thing but lawn mowers even fixed a Stihl tiller,,, the guy said it wont run and the carbs leakin gas,,,,
well I guess not,,, dirt dobbers filled the exhust with mud and the primer bulb was busted, and I'm sorry last years stale gas smells awful,,, and the metering diaphram was toast too!!!!!!!!! Im wore out and need a beer myself :monkey:


----------



## manual (Mar 17, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> This is the same guy that ran over the 361??



Not true never ran over the 361, 
So far as I know, A 246, 372, and a 441. thats just in the past three years.
All of his saws have been known to fly.
the way I look a it is If it makes it past him for a year then its a good saw.


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 17, 2007)

manual said:


> LOL, He seems to run over alot of saws.
> Tell ya what in all fairness, Monday I have to go to Mio. and drop off another junk truck for scrap. $200.00 a ton right now.
> After that, I'll swing by the saw shop and talk to the guys about that saw.
> I know they have a tach. what should that saw be running at ?



13,000 - 13,500


----------



## manual (Mar 17, 2007)

Ok sounds great,
I will now leave this "How great my 441 is thread" 
Until Tuesday Gentle men.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 18, 2007)

manual said:


> Ok, maybe it is gut less, because of the small butter fly openings, chainsaws don't need two intake openings just one, End Quote.



Huh? The carb is a Walbro HD model (440's use the HD) with the air intake bolted on. The carb is only a single barrel. The other is for the strat air.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 18, 2007)

manual said:


> I know nobody likes to here this kind of talk..........But.
> My friend just traided his MS441 in, Had it what maybe two months.
> Said and I quote " The P.O.S saw is guttless in the cut, he has never split more wood with any other saw. felling".
> 
> Of corse this is a guy that cuts 160 cords a week, so why would you take his word for it.





Lakeside53 said:


> Doesn't help... I know better...



This tread is getting nasty - reminds me of the first part of the "Prince..." tread......  :rockn: 

A German I know just sold his 441, and replaced it with a 7900 - said the 7900 is by far the better saw..... 

...and he is a die-hard Stihl fan....:jawdrop: :jawdrop:


----------



## TooTall999 (Mar 18, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> This tread is getting nasty - reminds me of the first part of the "Prinse..." tread......  :rockn:
> 
> A German I know just sold his 441, and replaced it with a 7900 - said the 7900 is by far the better saw.....
> 
> ...and he is a die-hard Stihl fan....:jawdrop: :jawdrop:



Uh-oh...when Stan sees this he's going to wish he bought a 7900 instead


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 18, 2007)

TooTall999 said:


> Uh-oh...when Stan sees this he's going to wish he bought a 7900 instead


:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 18, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> This tread is getting nasty - reminds me of the first part of the "Prince..." tread......  :rockn:
> 
> A German I know just sold his 441, and replaced it with a 7900 - said the 7900 is by far the better saw.....
> 
> ...and he is a die-hard Stihl fan....:jawdrop: :jawdrop:




You are right stock for stock. The 7900 better be a better saw, its bigger.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 18, 2007)

CaseyForrest said:


> You are right stock for stock. The 7900 better be a better saw, its bigger.



Yep, but still lighter - and it wasn't really my statement, I never used any of them.......


----------



## manual (Mar 18, 2007)

CaseyForrest said:


> You are right stock for stock. The 7900 better be a better saw, its bigger.



and both are alot wider then the husky brands.:biggrinbounce2:

BTW: I used both of them. I'm sure you noticed how the 7900 dips down with a 20" bar when you are holding it.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 18, 2007)

manual said:


> and both are alot wider then the husky brands.:biggrinbounce2:



Wider? in most instances girth is a good thing!!


----------



## manual (Mar 18, 2007)

CaseyForrest said:


> Wider? in most instances girth is a good thing!!



Not always, Try hiking around with it in the woods. "Logging" 
then try a slimmer package.


----------



## manual (Mar 18, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Huh? The carb is a Walbro HD model (440's use the HD) with the air intake bolted on. The carb is only a single barrel. The other is for the strat air.



I told him about the two ports. but did not know the mixture side was the same as a 440. thanks.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 18, 2007)

manual said:


> Not always, Try hiking around with it in the woods. "Logging"
> then try a slimmer package.



Really? Dan was complaing about 12 ounces.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 18, 2007)

manual said:


> and both are alot wider then the husky brands.:biggrinbounce2:
> 
> BTW: I used both of them. I'm sure you noticed how the 7900 dips down with a 20" bar when you are holding it.


 

My 372 balances close to perfect with a 20" laminated bar - slightly front heavy with a Power-Match 24" one.......:greenchainsaw:

...haven't tried it yet with 16" and 3/8x8......


----------



## manual (Mar 18, 2007)

CaseyForrest said:


> Really? Dan was complaing about 12 ounces.



Not talking about weight, talking about width..
But now that you mentioned it, in most cases, wider and heavier go together.
I'm not complaining, just stating the facts.


----------



## manual (Mar 18, 2007)

funny how it turns into complaining or belly aching when people don't like to hear other peoples opinion.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 18, 2007)

tawilson said:


> Hey, this is the other thread about nothing, what are you guys doing here? And why didn't you bring SawWitch?


Guess she will be here pretty soon.......  :rockn:


----------



## SawWitch (Mar 18, 2007)

tawilson said:


> Hey, this is the other thread about nothing, what are you guys doing here? And why didn't you bring SawWitch?



Well, here I am....


----------



## tawilson (Mar 18, 2007)

Well hey there. Is this your first visit to the "other" thread? It's sure looking like the other "other" thread lately.


----------



## SawWitch (Mar 18, 2007)

tawilson said:


> Well hey there. Is this your first visit to the "other" thread? It's sure looking like the other "other" thread lately.



I hope so,,,,,, I hope I will like me here, and will be welcome. Is it other woman here?---Or am I alone here too,,,,,,

Btw, I think it's my first visit here.....   :computer:


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 18, 2007)

manual said:


> Not talking about weight, talking about width..
> But now that you mentioned it, in most cases, wider and heavier go together.
> I'm not complaining, just stating the facts.



I know the difference between weight and width. I was merely pointing out everyone has something to complain about with the 441. Maybe complain is the wrong word. Maybe I should have said everyone states facts that make the 441 look like a bad saw, rather than talk up their own brand?

Show me someone who uses saws in the woods and cant handle how much ever wider the 441 is to its Husky counter part, Ive got a pair of panties for them.

I dont think it turns into complaining or bellyaching...it starts out that way. If 12 ounces or a couple fractions of an inch are your concerns, maybe being around saws isnt your cup of tea. I, for one, find hand placement, time spent in the wood, and fuel and oil consumption more important than 12 ounces or a couple fractions of an inch.


----------



## tawilson (Mar 18, 2007)

manual said:


> Ok sounds great,
> I will now leave this "How great my 441 is thread"
> Until Tuesday Gentle men.



Hah! Just couldn't stay away, could you? Any thread with 441 in the title just draws you like a moth to flame. You're gonna end up owning one yet.


----------



## manual (Mar 19, 2007)

CaseyForrest said:


> I know the difference between weight and width. I was merely pointing out everyone has something to complain about with the 441. Maybe complain is the wrong word. Maybe I should have said everyone states facts that make the 441 look like a bad saw, rather than talk up their own brand?
> 
> Show me someone who uses saws in the woods and cant handle how much ever wider the 441 is to its Husky counter part, Ive got a pair of panties for them.
> 
> I dont think it turns into complaining or bellyaching...it starts out that way. If 12 ounces or a couple fractions of an inch are your concerns, maybe being around saws isnt your cup of tea. I, for one, find hand placement, time spent in the wood, and fuel and oil consumption more important than 12 ounces or a couple fractions of an inch.




NOt my cup of Tea, Maybe you should take your Designer saws and go out in the woods and make a living with them. LOL

Oh BTW just wanted to show you what all that Belly aching about the 441 my friend did.

Yep traded it in. to get what. And guess who reccomended that new saw to him, oh my its bigger then a 441, as you know.






futher more I use my saws to make money. I work on them myself. and I earn every bit of the money I make with them. So just maybe I just might know something.


----------



## manual (Mar 19, 2007)

tawilson said:


> Hah! Just couldn't stay away, could you? Any thread with 441 in the title just draws you like a moth to flame. You're gonna end up owning one yet.



Nope from what I have learned is. 
Why buy a 441 that cost more then a 7900.
then go out and spend more money modding it to say it will almost keep up with a Dolmar 7900.
Also If someone owned a 441 and does not like the 441. Don't talk about it around here. Because you will be called names. WTF ?


----------



## TooTall999 (Mar 19, 2007)

manual said:


> Nope from what I have learned is.
> Why buy a 441 that cost more then a 7900.
> then go out and spend more money modding it to say it will almost keep up with a Dolmar 7900.
> Also If someone owned a 441 and does not like the 441. Don't talk about it around here. Because you will be called names. WTF ?



My feelings exactly...why pay more for an inferior saw?


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 19, 2007)

manual said:


> Nope from what I have learned is.
> Why buy a 441 that cost more then a 7900.
> then go out and spend more money modding it to say it will almost keep up with a Dolmar 7900.
> Also If someone owned a 441 and does not like the 441. Don't talk about it around here. Because you will be called names. WTF ?



OK, first thing....

Dont get the wrong impression. Im not attacking you at all. I think you take great pride in what you do.

You are right, dollar for dollar the 7900 is a better saw. Im assuming you are referring to my comparing a modded 441 to another 7900. The purpose of that was to see if the new EPA mandated saw had in fact seen any significant gains. We used the 7900 BECAUSE it is a bad ass saw. I dont believe we ever said buying a 441, and then spending the money to mod it was the best choice. Things aligned themselves on my end so that purchasing and modding the 441 did not cost me allot of money.

As far as owning a 441 and then saying you dont like it? Well, first you have to own one. Second, you really only need say say you dont like it once, maybe twice. If you keep on with it dont get twisted when someone calls you out.


----------



## GASoline71 (Mar 19, 2007)

TreeCo said:


> Ditto on singing the praises of the 441. Enough is enough but 47 pages is absurd.



Okay... I have agreed with Dan now twice in one month... Enough is enough!!!   

Gary


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 19, 2007)

*You Go Boy!!!!!!!*



manual said:


> NOt my cup of Tea, Maybe you should take your Designer saws and go out in the woods and make a living with them. LOL
> 
> 
> futher more I use my saws to make money. I work on them myself. and I earn every bit of the money I make with them. So just maybe I just might know something.




That sounds reasonable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 19, 2007)

GASoline71 said:


> Okay... I have agreed with Dan now twice in one month... Enough is enough!!!
> 
> Gary



Yep!    


Hey Dan, did your dealer ever get those two 441's started???


----------



## manual (Mar 19, 2007)

CaseyForrest said:


> OK, first thing....
> 
> Dont get the wrong impression. Im not attacking you at all. I think you take great pride in what you do.
> 
> ...



Never Said I owned a 441, This is a friend of mine that does, "One that used it daily". As a matter of fact other loggers tried it out and Laughed.
Do I trust his opinion ? Yes he is a thrid generation logger, His dad owned the largest Mill in Michigan at one time, My friend has owned quite a few shortwood skidders in his time where he has worked alone for years.


Got to go.


----------



## GASoline71 (Mar 19, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Yep!
> 
> 
> Hey Dan, did your dealer ever get those two 441's started???



HAHAHAHAHAHA!:hmm3grin2orange:  :hmm3grin2orange:  

Gary


----------



## manual (Mar 19, 2007)

CaseyForrest said:


> OK, first thing....
> 
> Dont get the wrong impression. Im not attacking you at all. I think you take great pride in what you do.
> 
> ...





manual said:


> Never Said I owned a 441, This is a friend of mine that does, "One that used it daily". As a matter of fact other loggers tried it out and Laughed.
> Do I trust his opinion ? Yes he is a thrid generation logger, His dad owned the largest Mill in Michigan at one time, My friend has owned quite a few shortwood skidders in his time where he has worked alone for years.
> 
> 
> Got to go.



So what I am trying to say is not everybody is going to sing praise over the 441 even those that have owned it.
To me there is a big differance in cutting cookies and felling grade trees.

Like my friend said the 441 would make a good firewood saw.
Would I buy a 441 ? No, I would go towards the 7900 like he did.

Did you call me out ? No, cause I don't wear panties nore do I have any to give out.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 19, 2007)

manual said:


> So what I am trying to say is not everybody is going to sing praise over the 441 even those that have owned it.
> To me there is a big differance in cutting cookies and felling grade trees.
> 
> Like my friend said the 441 would make a good firewood saw.
> ...




opcorn: opcorn: opcorn: opcorn:


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 19, 2007)

manual said:


> I don't wear panties nore do I have any to give out.









Hmmmmmmmmm............................More then I care to know....opcorn: opcorn: 


.


----------



## Cut4fun (Mar 19, 2007)

I was in the Stihl dealers Thurs. Before he told me he hadn't sold a 441 yet. Well that day there was a used 441 on the used saw section. I made the comment hey i see you finally sold one. Got the return look and stated returned it for a 460.
441 stock is real smooth in the cut, but does seem underpowered for a 70cc saw. Guess the 7900 has spoiled me.


----------



## manual (Mar 19, 2007)

04ultra said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm............................More then I care to know....opcorn: opcorn:
> 
> 
> .



Theres only one person that wears panties in this household and thats my wife. And you ain't gettin any of em.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 19, 2007)

manual said:


> Theres only one person that wears panties in this household and thats my wife. And you ain't gettin any of em.:hmm3grin2orange:




  Your wife is a very nice lady............ You better be nice to her..   




.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 19, 2007)

manual said:


> So what I am trying to say is not everybody is going to sing praise over the 441 even those that have owned it.
> To me there is a big differance in cutting cookies and felling grade trees.
> 
> Like my friend said the 441 would make a good firewood saw.
> ...



Thats fine. I know there have been saws Ive purchased that I wouldnt sing praise over.

I was considering the 7900 before I purchased my 441. A couple things about it I cant get past, one being the looks of it, the other being it didnt feel comfortable in my hands.


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 19, 2007)

CaseyForrest said:


> Thats fine. I know there have been saws Ive purchased that I wouldnt sing praise over.
> 
> I was considering the 7900 before I purchased my 441. A couple things about it I cant get past, one being the looks of it, the other being it didnt feel comfortable in my hands.



Awwwwwwww Cassey don't let ole Manual get ya riled up. He's stirring the pot is all he's doing and sitting back grinning the whole time, I'd lay money on it. I will smack his hide though by using his own words. He told me in his area nothing beats the 372 yet his friend bought a 7900, hmmmmmm,LOLOL

So tell me Cassey, how did the saws do in big wood. I saw the vids yaw posted but I'm on dial up and I couldn't get them to play. Did the 7900 wipe out the 441 in big wood or did they run pretty close??


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 19, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Huh? The carb is a Walbro HD model (440's use the HD) with the air intake bolted on. The carb is only a single barrel. The other is for the strat air.



LOLOL,, Lake is the picture getting more clear as to why the feller didn't like the saw,wink!


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 19, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Awwwwwwww Cassey don't let ole Manual get ya riled up. He's stirring the pot is all he's doing and sitting back grinning the whole time, I'd lay money on it. I will smack his hide though by using his own words. He told me in his area nothing beats the 372 yet his friend bought a 7900, hmmmmmm,LOLOL
> 
> So tell me Cassey, how did the saws do in big wood. I saw the vids yaw posted but I'm on dial up and I couldn't get them to play. Did the 7900 wipe out the 441 in big wood or did they run pretty close??



Its was a close one. We both felt the 441 was a tad faster. The biggest difference is you could lean on the 7900 a tad more. But let each saw do what it wants to do and the 441 was through the cut faster.

Almost to close to call.

I dont have any particular gripe with manual. From what I see hes a stand up guy. Gets old reading the same people finding faults with saws they dont own. I could go on and on about the 142 I used to own. One of the biggest POS I ever owned. But Id rather talk up Stihl than Bash Husky.


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 19, 2007)

CaseyForrest said:


> Its was a close one. We both felt the 441 was a tad faster. The biggest difference is you could lean on the 7900 a tad more. But let each saw do what it wants to do and the 441 was through the cut faster.
> 
> Almost to close to call.
> 
> I dont have any particular gripe with manual. From what I see hes a stand up guy. Gets old reading the same people finding faults with saws they dont own. I could go on and on about the 142 I used to own. One of the biggest POS I ever owned. But Id rather talk up Stihl than Bash Husky.



Cool, sounds like DN did a good job on that baby. If its hanging with or is a tad faster than a 7900 then its running dayumm good. 

Yeah Manual is ok, got no issue with him at all but I know what he is doing, I can smell a pot stirrer all the way across the country. He's grinning and laffing the whole time. Go back a few pages and see what happened to his hide when he bucked up againist THE CHAMP. Two pot stirrers met head on, Champ winning of course,LOL


----------



## Peacock (Mar 19, 2007)

manual said:


> Why buy a 441 that cost more then a 7900.



I bought it because I liked it better. It fit my hands better and balanced better. I'd also like to know where Dolmar gets their weights from because it didn't feel a bit lighter.

Will the 7900 cut more wood with 2 gal. of fuel? I think not.


----------



## rahtreelimbs (Mar 19, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> 441 stock is real smooth in the cut, but does seem underpowered for a 70cc saw. Guess the 7900 has spoiled me.




This is where operator perception comes in. To me............a muffler modded 441 is a fine saw!!!


----------



## PA Plumber (Mar 19, 2007)

The Dolmar dealer wanted a lot more $$$ for the 7900. He was 40 minutes one way and told me Stihl was now being sold in box stores. I told him I was pretty sure that wasn't so, and he started to argue with me. Very frustrating.
The local Husky dealer had not even heard of a 372 and that was a little scary. So... I bought a Stihl.


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 19, 2007)

Will the 7900 cut more wood with 2 gal. of fuel? If both saws are stock the 7900 will easily out cut a 441, I'm not trying to say the 441 is a bad saw, it just doesn't have the same stock power as a 7900.opcorn:


----------



## Peacock (Mar 19, 2007)

Andyshine77 said:


> Will the 7900 cut more wood with 2 gal. of fuel? If both saws are stock the 7900 will easily out cut a 441, I'm not trying to say the 441 is a bad saw, it just doesn't have the same stock power as a 7900.opcorn:



Yeah, it's faster. Duh. 

The question is whether or not it will cut more with the same amount of fuel. The 441 and 575 offer the advantage of fuel economy over other saws in the class. Is the 7900 really faster if you have to stop and refuel more often?


----------



## Cut4fun (Mar 19, 2007)

Kills me, we as grown men set here and argue over saws, while our boys are overseas dying. Are we a screwed up or what, worry about whos saw gets better gas mileage. 

A friend of mine just had a song he wrote cut down in Nashville called A Soldier's eyes. I got a burnt copy of the original, but don't know how to post it for you to hear anywhere, might wake a few of us up out of our spoiled rotten USA ways. 
Cut Safe all.


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 19, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Kills me, we as grown men set here and argue over saws, while our boys are overseas dying. Are we a screwed up or what, worry about whos saw gets better gas mileage.
> 
> A friend of mine just had a song he wrote cut down in Nashville called A Soldier's eyes. I got a burnt copy of the original, but don't know how to post it for you to hear anywhere, might wake a few of us up out of our spoiled rotten USA ways.
> Cut Safe all.



Well Cut, I couldn't agree and disagree with you all at the same time. I try and stay out of the politics, but you opened it up in chainsaw, so...........

What is going on is an atrocity, I am registered indipendent, but genearly vote republican. I voted for both of the Bushes, yes, I helped create this mess. I don't like it, but I doubt Kerry would have been a better vote!! This war is terrible, there was no plan, and BOTH parties voted for it, keep that in mind!! And I see no forseable end to it EVER!! It's the same as the fued with my neighbors, some people can't grow up, and some can't grasp the idea that or government doesn't really represent us any more!!!
This war weighs heavy on my heart very DAY!! I hate it!!! I am a passificst as well as I can be, I see no resolve with these people, other than education, and to get the CIA to quit feeding both sides of these countries problems!
This site is an escape for all of us!!! When I am not getting work I am on here a lot, takes my mind off the fact I am not bringing enough money to properly care for my family for a while. When I am busy, as I am now, it's fun to read all the posts and find some humor after a long day.
BUT donnot think for one minute most here don't think about what is going on, and what we are putting our youth through!!!!
Please keep this in off topic, and lets try and have some fun?
Andy


----------



## Gologit (Mar 19, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> Well Cut, I couldn't agree and disagree with you all at the same time. I try and stay out of the politics, but you opened it up in chainsaw, so...........
> 
> What is going on is an atrocity, I am registered indipendent, but genearly vote republican. I voted for both of the Bushes, yes, I helped create this mess. I don't like it, but I doubt Kerry would have been a better vote!! This war is terrible, there was no plan, and BOTH parties voted for it, keep that in mind!! And I see no forseable end to it EVER!! It's the same as the fued with my neighbors, some people can't grow up, and some can't grasp the idea that or government doesn't really represent us any more!!!
> This war weighs heavy on my heart very DAY!! I hate it!!! I am a passificst as well as I can be, I see no resolve with these people, other than education, and to get the CIA to quit feeding both sides of these countries problems!
> ...



Well said Andy. One of your best posts. No rep available so have a beer on me. Bob.


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 19, 2007)

+1...


----------



## Andyshine77 (Mar 19, 2007)

Good post Andy. 

Peacock I was trying to say (yes) I think the 7900 will cut just as much wood as the 441, 575 on 2 gal of fuel mix, if not more. It really doesn't matter all that much to me, I can run my 7900 long enough to get tired and need a break, that's long enough for me


----------



## manual (Mar 20, 2007)

CaseyForrest said:


> Thats fine. I know there have been saws Ive purchased that I wouldnt sing praise over.
> 
> I was considering the 7900 before I purchased my 441. A couple things about it I cant get past, one being the looks of it, the other being it didnt feel comfortable in my hands.





THALL10326 said:


> Cool, sounds like DN did a good job on that baby. If its hanging with or is a tad faster than a 7900 then its running dayumm good.
> 
> Yeah Manual is ok, got no issue with him at all but I know what he is doing, I can smell a pot stirrer all the way across the country. He's grinning and laffing the whole time. Go back a few pages and see what happened to his hide when he bucked up againist THE CHAMP. Two pot stirrers met head on, Champ winning of course,LOL



I'm not stirring no pot, And I did not buckle up against you. I call it being nice. LOL

lookie here, I don't care if its a Husky 575, Stihl 441, or a Dolmar 7900
All of them are trying to take the place of the 372, All close but no cigar.

Question is, Whats going to happen when the EPA gets ahold of Dolmar ?


----------



## manual (Mar 20, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> LOLOL,, Lake is the picture getting more clear as to why the feller didn't like the saw,wink!



ok winky, wanna go measure the carb on the 440 and the 441 and tell me what I am talking about. the opening and don't include the bottom air intake on the 441.


----------



## manual (Mar 20, 2007)

CaseyForrest said:


> I dont have any particular gripe with manual. From what I see hes a stand up guy. Gets old reading the same people finding faults with saws they dont own. I could go on and on about the 142 I used to own. One of the biggest POS I ever owned. But Id rather talk up Stihl than Bash Husky.



Sorry I don't go out and buy the latest saw on the market, as a matter I don't go out and buy the latest pick up on the market but that don't stop me from looking at it.
Gets old reading about people that buy saws to say they have one then set it aside for a week end run. 
Maybe some people can't go buy all the new saws and say "don't know why I bought it".
Or maybe it's because people find faults in some saws so they don't want to own them. Does that mean that they should keep there mouths shut ?
I thought this is America. 
If you find anything that you think I have made up about my friend and his experience with his bought and payed for 441 I will supply you with his phone number, the two stihl dealers number, or the Jonsered/ Dolmar dealers number.
I dont have any particular gripe with you. From what I see you are stand up guy.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 20, 2007)

boboak said:


> Well said Andy. One of your best posts. No rep available so have a beer on me. Bob.





Lakeside53 said:


> +1...





Andyshine77 said:


> Good post Andy. ....



+3


----------



## Cut4fun (Mar 20, 2007)

Sorry all, just got pizzed off at all the whining about gas usage in saws and read a headline on another page I was reading 7 more US dead today. My bad.  

But anyhow I dont care about gas usage in a saw or to drive cars or trucks. If my saws use more gas, they probably are putting it to use as more power. One of my cars gets 6-8mpg my truck gets 8-11mpg. Sure wouldn't trade my cars for a yuppie mobile for gas mileage and sure wouldn't trade a more powerful saw for a epa regulated less gas usage saw.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 20, 2007)

manual said:


> Sorry I don't go out and buy the latest saw on the market, as a matter I don't go out and buy the latest pick up on the market but that don't stop me from looking at it.
> Gets old reading about people that buy saws to say they have one then set it aside for a week end run.
> Maybe some people can't go buy all the new saws and say "don't know why I bought it".
> Or maybe it's because people find faults in some saws so they don't want to own them. Does that mean that they should keep there mouths shut ?
> ...



I dont doubt anything you have said about your friend and the 441 he used to own. Never did. The same saw is not going to feel right in two different people hands. It does appear he runs over any saw he doesnt like. Whats different there and a homewner buying a saw just to have it? Both are an apparent waste of money?!

I guess its all about perspective. The downsides that have been mentioned here about the 441 I wouldnt think are big enough issues to condemn the saw. Its the way of the future.

And like it or not the 372 is only still around because Husqvarna is getting enough credits from their other saws to still produce it. One day it will be gone and you will be left with the 570 and 575.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 20, 2007)

CaseyForrest said:


> .... And like it or not the 372 is only still around because Husqvarna is getting enough credits from their other saws to still produce it. One day it will be gone and you will be left with the 570 and 575.



That sure is true, and also the reason that I got one, even though I didn't really need it.......


----------



## GASoline71 (Mar 20, 2007)

Good Post Andyrednecksawin'brothah!

I'm out of bullets my friend...

Gary


----------



## ben14826 (Mar 20, 2007)

I will be buying a 441 soon. Not that I needed to post this here, but I wanted to be the 500th post in this thread!!! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cut4fun (Mar 20, 2007)

ben14826 said:


> I will be buying a 441 soon. Not that I needed to post this here, but I wanted to be the 500th post in this thread!!! :hmm3grin2orange:



try 501th   :newbie:
unless someone deletes a post for you to give you the 500th.


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 20, 2007)

ben14826 said:


> I will be buying a 441 soon. Not that I needed to post this here, but I wanted to be the 500th post in this thread!!! :hmm3grin2orange:



Well smarty your number 501 and I'm 503,LOLOL Does look as though the ole 441 creates alot of mischief on this site. I need to find the feller who started all this talk last year and give him a good whopping!!!!!


----------



## Cut4fun (Mar 20, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Well smarty your number 501 and I'm 503,LOLOL Does look as though the ole 441 creates alot of mischief on this site. I need to find the feller who started all this talk last year and give him a good whopping!!!!!



Thall your Va math missed by one too.


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 20, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Thall your Va math missed by one too.



Hehehe, your post slipped in between him and me, look again,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cut4fun (Mar 20, 2007)

And sawinredneck you have never been off topic before have you. :jawdrop: 


RAH!

and talking about ramblings of your nice as could be neighbors and on and on how good they are to you. :hmm3grin2orange: 

Now I am just :jester: with you so dont get bent out of shape.


----------



## Cut4fun (Mar 20, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Hehehe, your post slipped in between him and me, look again,:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Oh the master tricksters of numbers, can tell you work with stihl.
Thanks for info too. need one extra for later.


----------



## ben14826 (Mar 20, 2007)

pooey, yeah I see that I was one late now. Oh well I can just pretend.


----------



## manual (Mar 20, 2007)

CaseyForrest said:


> I guess its all about perspective. The downsides that have been mentioned here about the 441 I wouldnt think are big enough issues to condemn the saw. Its the way of the future.
> 
> And like it or not the 372 is only still around because Husqvarna is getting enough credits from their other saws to still produce it. One day it will be gone and you will be left with the 570 and 575.



Who knows what the future will bring. 
the 441 is a present saw along with the 570 and 575. And also the 372 or 2171.
When that day comes I will think about, the present saws at hand.

Remember when VHS and beta "Was the way of the future"
Hows the hudson car or the Concord aircraft doing ?


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 20, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> And sawinredneck you have never been off topic before have you. :jawdrop:
> 
> 
> RAH!
> ...



Sorry Cut, didn't mean to unload entirely on you, just trying to put things in perspective, thats all!

Me? Off topic in a thread? Never!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Timberhauler (Mar 20, 2007)

Cut4fun said:


> Kills me, we as grown men set here and argue over saws, while our boys are overseas dying. Are we a screwed up or what, worry about whos saw gets better gas mileage.
> 
> A friend of mine just had a song he wrote cut down in Nashville called A Soldier's eyes. I got a burnt copy of the original, but don't know how to post it for you to hear anywhere, might wake a few of us up out of our spoiled rotten USA ways.
> Cut Safe all.



Hmmmmmm..I agree in a way....But I have kind of found this site to be a way to get my mind off of some of my frustartions....My wife was a marine,and got out not too long before 9/11...Before she took her leave of abscence to have our next child,most nights I would be on here or one of my dirt bike sites B/Sing and trying to have a good time and forget some of the frustrations that were currently going on at the time....But about the same time I would be sitting down to shoot the breeze on here,my wife would be putting on a bullet proof vest and a gun to go do her job,and every single time,I make sure I am home when she leaves,so I can walk her out,kiss her and tell her to be carefull..Then I watch her drive off,and wonder if she is going to be coming back...If I didn't have something to keep me occupied in the evening when I'm not doing anything else..I'll worry myself crazy....It's not as bad when she works day shift,then I'm working and it's not on my mind as much...So this site really helped me deal with that...She's going back in 18 months..then it starts over..I could try and talk her out of going back,we're not dependant on her job...But it's what she loves doing,and she feels it her duty...Who would I be to try to make her quit what she loves?...By nature,I worry too much,so I have to keep myself occupied somehow...This web-site has helped a bunch....So anyway..No hard feelings from me..I just thought I'd chime in.


----------



## berryman70 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Too much time on here*

Now I know I'm spending too much time reading the posts on AS. I woke up last night or this morning and looked at the clock & it was 441 I'm thinking I gotta' get to the computer & see what's going on, it's calling me! Then I went peaceably back to sleep with Stihl chainsaws floating around my head and dreamed that maybe someday I could own one of them 441"s

(true story-some of it- the 441 time part)


----------



## Cut4fun (Mar 20, 2007)

Berryman. I can show you a topend piston domed and cylinder woods ported in a auction that comes down in two days. That you could bolt onto you 359 you show in your saw list, that will take a stock 441 lunch and eat it in front of him while passing it in the cut. I ran the saw briefly and can show you a video of the saw the topend came off of, if you are interested in bidding on it. If you know how to adjust carbs would be a plus for this bolt on.
BM=Newer Saws:Husky 136 359 371xp


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 20, 2007)

THALL10326 said:


> Well smarty your number 501 and I'm 503,LOLOL Does look as though the ole 441 creates alot of mischief on this site. I need to find the feller who started all this talk last year and give him a good whopping!!!!!



Are you going to give yourself the whooping - I like to see that.......


----------



## Cut4fun (Mar 20, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> Sorry Cut, didn't mean to unload entirely on you, just trying to put things in perspective, thats all!
> 
> Me? Off topic in a thread? Never!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:




No problem.  


Rah!

as you would say.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 20, 2007)

manual said:


> Who knows what the future will bring. ....



Stihl MS461 is one........ :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Lakeside53 (Mar 20, 2007)

berryman70 said:


> Now I know I'm spending too much time reading the posts on AS. I woke up last night or this morning and looked at the clock & it was 441 I'm thinking I gotta' get to the computer & see what's going on, it's calling me! Then I went peaceably back to sleep with Stihl chainsaws floating around my head and dreamed that maybe someday I could own one of them 441"s
> 
> (true story-some of it- the 441 time part)



O.K., so now you're ours.... What'cha going to buy next??? 

Hint -Ignore Cut's toys... they aren't for real work


----------



## tawilson (Mar 20, 2007)

What did you guys do with Stan? His thread is burning up the internet and he isn't here. Somethings fishy.


----------



## Peacock (Mar 20, 2007)

tawilson said:


> What did you guys do with Stan? His thread is burning up the internet and he isn't here. Somethings fishy.



Is he out with Danp76 cutting wood? Course Dan is using the 441 because he is afraid to try the 575 as it may not be powerful enough.:bang:


----------



## THALL10326 (Mar 20, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Are you going to give yourself the whooping - I like to see that.......



Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Sawtroll, not everyone knows,hehehehe


----------



## ben14826 (Mar 20, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Are you going to give yourself the whooping - I like to see that.......



hmmmmmmm..........scary.................:notrolls2:


----------



## Cut4fun (Mar 20, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Hint -Ignore Cut's toys... they aren't for real work




Your right Andy. its not work when you are using a 7900 and 066 to do 90% of the cutting on the big trees. Now If i was using that (what do you NW guys call them) puny saws to cut the bigger trees with, I'd be there twice as long and having to wait on the saw to get through the cut. ZZZZzzzzZZZzzzz while waiting on the puny saw to get through.


----------



## CaseyForrest (Mar 20, 2007)

manual said:


> Who knows what the future will bring.
> the 441 is a present saw along with the 570 and 575. And also the 372 or 2171.
> When that day comes I will think about, the present saws at hand.
> 
> ...




Problem with the Hudson is it was WAY ahead of its time. It was a luxury car built during a time people didnt have luxury money.

The concord had a good run. One went down the entire time they were in the air.


----------



## SawWitch (Mar 20, 2007)

tawilson said:


> What did you guys do with Stan? His thread is burning up the internet and he isn't here. Somethings fishy.



Hello tawilson!
You invited me to this thread, and I think this is my second post.
Now I know Troll are going to buy me a saw VERY SOON, but he don't tell me what kind of saw , it 's a early birthdaygift. I look forward to it!!!!!


----------



## tawilson (Mar 20, 2007)

Do you think it will be orange?


----------



## Peacock (Mar 20, 2007)

I bet it's a 290. He secretly loves them.opcorn:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 20, 2007)

*Pink with purple polka dots!!!!!*



tawilson said:


> Do you think it will be orange?





*THINK PINK!!!!!*


----------



## Timberhauler (Mar 20, 2007)

I wondered about Stan myself...He sent me a PM a while back,and I haven't seen or heard from him since.


----------



## manual (Mar 21, 2007)

CaseyForrest said:


> Problem with the Hudson is it was WAY ahead of its time. It was a luxury car built during a time people didnt have luxury money.
> 
> The concord had a good run. One went down the entire time they were in the air.



Thats right , We know the history, Now how are they doing ?
I watched the concord leave JFK airport for the last time, Through a 747's window, It was sad to see it go. The "future Plane" never had a future.

So be careful the future is unknown.
the 441 could be called a stepping stone.






(Atleast it is heavy enough to be). LOL


----------



## TooTall999 (Mar 21, 2007)

Peacock said:


> Is he out with Danp76 cutting wood? Course Dan is using the 441 because he is afraid to try the 575 as it may not be powerful enough.:bang:



Too fricking funny  :rockn:


----------



## 441_Stihl (Mar 22, 2007)

*hi Guys and Gals*

hello everyone Sorry been busy.I'm still liking the 441


----------



## 04ultra (Mar 22, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> hello everyone Sorry been busy.I'm still liking the 441




Stan you had us worried....Pass the 441 over ..that will be your punishment..  


.


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 22, 2007)

04ultra said:


> Stan you had us worried....Pass the 441 over ..that will be your punishment..
> 
> 
> .



Let me know how that works out for you, I know a guy I'd like to get a 660 from opcorn:


----------



## 441_Stihl (Mar 22, 2007)

hhhhhmmmmm maybe when pry my splintered rough hands from it


----------



## TooTall999 (Mar 22, 2007)

Hey Stan...did you and Danp76 get together and cut some wood? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 441_Stihl (Mar 23, 2007)

no man just busy working.Ive missed not being here.Plus modem died on comp


----------



## ben14826 (Mar 24, 2007)

Modem? hahaha I love wireless.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Mar 24, 2007)

*I wished*

I wish I had wireless shucks even dsl


----------



## 441_Stihl (Mar 24, 2007)

*planting back*

hi all well today instead of cutting I planted some trees back


----------



## 441_Stihl (Mar 31, 2007)

*been awfully quiet*

hi all ive noticed been really quiet lately.Hope all is well. 441


----------



## sawinredneck (Mar 31, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> hi all ive noticed been really quiet lately.Hope all is well. 441



It's the busy season now, not as much time for a lot to play.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Well....*



441_Stihl said:


> i'm still looking for that chic in a thong



I cant get past Ichwarriors Avatar so a peice of floss is so,,, out of the Question!!!! LOL  

BTW I got a 441 ready for a cutomer today,,, it was my first time to run one,,,,, too bad he wouldnt let me borrow it,,,,,

I didnt mind the weight at all,,,, contrary to all of Sawtrolls non stop bashing,,,, I thought it felt pretty good,,,,,,

compared to my 066's LOL I thought its fat arse looked pretty good,,,,,

"Fat Bottomed Girls, they make the rockin world Go round"


----------



## 441_Stihl (Apr 1, 2007)

I agree River its so smooth you dont fight it and notice the weight at all


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 1, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> ... BTW I got a 441 ready for a cutomer today,,, it was my first time to run one,,,,, too bad he wouldnt let me borrow it,,,,,
> 
> I didnt mind the weight at all,,,, contrary to all of Sawtrolls non stop bashing,,,, I thought it felt pretty good,,,,,,
> 
> ...



It is not bashing, just friendly poking.......


----------



## PA Plumber (Apr 1, 2007)

545 posts and this thread is still somewhat on topic. Now that's scary fellas.


----------



## tawilson (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm not feeling too well this weekend so I figured it would be a good time to mess around with mine and get it set up for some milling I want to do. Got the Alaskan small mill on it and put some extensions on so it would have enough length to go across the aluminum ladder I'm using for rails. I have a ditch with a footbridge that needs replacing, so I hope to get some hemlock out and put something together. I've got to come up with something to attach the ladder to the log. 
As soon as I peel myself from my recliner for another go at puttering around I'll take some pics


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 1, 2007)

Hope you get to feeling better,,,,,,, :jester:


----------



## 441_Stihl (Apr 1, 2007)

yes tom hope you feel better


----------



## 441_Stihl (Apr 3, 2007)

*hey Tom*

hope youre feeling better


----------



## tawilson (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks Stan. I didn't get better over the weekend, went to work Monday and did what I had to do to not hold up progress and left after a couple of hours. I'm doing better today(Wednesday) and will go in for a couple of hours. Then back to normal. I'm on a renovation job in a prison, so it's 2 or 3 days of chaos followed by days of not much to do, so I'm ok there.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Apr 4, 2007)

hey Tom good to hear from you.Glad youre feeling better


----------



## 441_Stihl (Apr 7, 2007)

*what a day*

hi all no cutting today.Wow one of the worst days this winter  what season is it


----------



## 441_Stihl (Apr 14, 2007)

whats up all any cutting


----------



## 441_Stihl (May 5, 2007)

*hi all*

hello everyone how have yall been


----------



## 04ultra (May 5, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> hello everyone how have yall been






Stan is back......   



.


----------



## Just Mow (May 5, 2007)

04ultra said:


> Stan is back......
> 
> 
> 
> .



and stihl hogging his own thread.
Hey Stan hows the 441 doing


----------



## 441_Stihl (May 5, 2007)

*thank you*

its doing great just not much time to use it


----------



## Just Mow (May 5, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> its doing great just not much time to use it



well drop everything and get out there and run that thing


----------



## tawilson (May 5, 2007)

Hi Stan. I haven't used mine much lately either. Stupid work and then there's this campground opening thing are really interfering in my fun time.


----------



## 441_Stihl (May 6, 2007)

hey Tom how you been? No time here either


----------



## livewire (May 6, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> hey Tom how you been? No time here either





What's up Stan???? Long time no post!


How has life been treating ya?opcorn:


----------



## 04ultra (May 6, 2007)

*Stan Is That Really You?????*






.


----------



## 441_Stihl (May 6, 2007)

yes its me :hmm3grin2orange: just been busy working 2 jobs I need to buy a smaller saw and start cutting trees


----------



## livewire (May 6, 2007)

Does this mean you're getting rid of the 441?





How much??????


----------



## Just Mow (May 6, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> yes its me :hmm3grin2orange: just been busy working 2 jobs I need to buy a smaller saw and start cutting trees



Now you need to buy an MS200:rockn:


----------



## 441_Stihl (May 6, 2007)

no id just like a smaller saw for limbing and small stuff.Save the 441 for the big stuff Something with a 16" bar


----------



## 04ultra (May 6, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> no id just like a smaller saw for limbing and small stuff.Save the 441 for the big stuff Something with a 16" bar





*Wild Thingy*






.


----------



## livewire (May 6, 2007)

04ultra said:


> *Wild Thingy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






  








Stan if you change your mind and want to rid yourself of that oversized 441 lemme know, okay?

$$$


----------



## 04ultra (May 6, 2007)

livewire said:


> Stan if you change your mind and want to rid yourself of that oversized 441 lemme know, okay?
> 
> $$$





*Hey!!! I saw it first........*




.


----------



## livewire (May 6, 2007)

04ultra said:


> *Hey!!! I saw it first........*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






oooooooooooops.....sorry


I didn't think you'd care cuz it's missing a few cc's


----------



## 04ultra (May 6, 2007)

livewire said:


> oooooooooooops.....sorry
> 
> 
> I didn't think you'd care cuz it's missing a few cc's





*I need one for my collection.....*




.


----------



## livewire (May 6, 2007)

.

























...you have a hole in your lineup???????? wtf?


----------



## manual (May 6, 2007)

Why


----------



## Just Mow (May 6, 2007)

manual said:


> Why



you know why!


----------



## 04ultra (May 6, 2007)

manual said:


> Why






Because!!!!!!!!




.


----------



## sawinredneck (May 6, 2007)

livewire said:


> Stan if you change your mind and want to rid yourself of that oversized 441 lemme know, okay?
> 
> $$$





04ultra said:


> *Hey!!! I saw it first........*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vultures!!!!


----------



## Just Mow (May 6, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> Vultures!!!!



Pure filthy things they are




















I mean the vultures


----------



## manual (May 6, 2007)

sawinredneck said:


> Vultures!!!!



I'll just wait at the dumpster.


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 6, 2007)

Pathetic loosers... it's a Saturday Night!!!! :monkey:


----------



## Just Mow (May 6, 2007)

manual said:


> I'll just wait at the dumpster.



You will be waiting an awful long time


----------



## 04ultra (May 6, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> You will be waiting an awful long time






       *441*


----------



## livewire (May 6, 2007)

manual said:


> I'll just wait at the dumpster.






lol




whatcha doin at Stihls dumpster, manual?????


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 6, 2007)

he's Sthl looking for Talon's 361 badge.. sorry.. before your time Livewire..


----------



## manual (May 6, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> You will be waiting an awful long time



Not if Talon gets one.


----------



## sawinredneck (May 6, 2007)

manual said:


> Not if Talon gets one.



OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


THATS ROUGH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 6, 2007)

I have a busted (run over by the truck) 441 at work right now.. A write off.. busted crank case... and much more. We replaced a tank in another last week... parts are starting to flow..


----------



## manual (May 6, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> he's Sthl looking for Talon's 361 badge.. sorry.. before your time Livewire..



Speaking of a 361, 
When you put an elasto start handle in place of the other. do you have to get a different bushing? Would the 441 bushing let the handle sit deeper?


----------



## 04ultra (May 6, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> I have a busted (run over by the truck) 441 at work right now.. A write off.. busted crank case... and much more. We replaced a tank in another last week... parts are starting to flow..




Hmmmmmmm...... already modded......I'll buy it.....Then I will have one.....:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: 




.


----------



## Just Mow (May 6, 2007)

manual said:


> Not if Talon gets one.



True, he does seem to inflict damage to them


----------



## sawinredneck (May 6, 2007)

04ultra said:


> Hmmmmmmm...... already modded......I'll buy it.....Then I will have one.....:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No more "hole in the lineup" just a hole in the saw:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 6, 2007)

manual said:


> Speaking of a 361,
> When you put an elasto start one in place of the other. do you have to get a different bushing? Would the 441 bushing let the handle sit deeper?



No. But you need the right size elastostart... (there are 5). Just use the 1128 version - for 440 etc.


----------



## 441_Stihl (May 6, 2007)

*any thoughts on the 346 xp*

am considering the 346 xp anyone have feedback on them


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 6, 2007)

I hate fixing the clutch. Fine little saw if you're into Husky.


----------



## 04ultra (May 6, 2007)

04ultra said:


> Hmmmmmmm...... already modded......I'll buy it.....Then I will have one.....:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





  


.


----------



## sawinredneck (May 6, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> am considering the 346 xp anyone have feedback on them



UMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM................................... well, UMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM..................


----------



## Tzed250 (May 6, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> am considering the 346 xp anyone have feedback on them



I heard it "bests the 260 in every way" :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## sawinredneck (May 6, 2007)

Tzed250 said:


> I heard it "bests the 260 in every way" :biggrinbounce2:



Well..................... never mind


----------



## TooTall999 (May 6, 2007)

Hey Stan...get a Dolmar 5100...you won't regret it


----------



## manual (May 6, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> No. But you need the right size elastostart... (there are 5). Just use the 1128 version - for 440 etc.



I've got the right one p/N 1128 190 3400.
Just think it could sit deeper in the bushing.


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 6, 2007)

Tough.. it won't. You'll get used to it (and like it).


----------



## manual (May 6, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> Tough.. it won't. You'll get used to it (and like it).



Ok, It's the ol Good enough Stihl attitude. Oh well guess it won't stop me from cutting wood.


----------



## Just Mow (May 6, 2007)

manual said:


> Ok, It's the ol Good enough Stihl attitude. Oh well guess it won't stop me from cutting wood.



see youre warming to it already


----------



## Tzed250 (May 6, 2007)

Thats the spirit!!!


----------



## SawTroll (May 6, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> am considering the 346 xp anyone have feedback on them




Lots of feedback on that one here, just do a search, and it will keep you busy for a month or so.........:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Just Mow (May 6, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Lots of feedback on that one here, just do a search, and it will keep you busy for a month or so.........:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



Hey, in her birthday thread. Your wife said you gave her some wood


----------



## PA Plumber (May 6, 2007)

Uh Oh, Stan. You may have to start a new thread for more of the Husky guys to jump in.


----------



## Just Mow (May 6, 2007)

PA Plumber said:


> Uh Oh, Stan. You may have to start a new thread for more of the Husky guys to jump in.



No he already knows what the 441 will do so he needs to choose another orange and white saw, preferably an ms200


----------



## PA Plumber (May 6, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> No he already knows what the 441 will do so he needs to choose another orange and white saw, preferably an ms200



I know the 441 topic has been beat to death, but I still have to add just a little something:



WOW, THAT SAW CAN REALLY CUT WOOD!!​


----------



## 441_Stihl (May 6, 2007)

PA Plumber said:


> I know the 441 topic has been beat to death, but I still have to add just a little something:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, THAT SAW CAN REALLY CUT WOOD!!​



yes the 441 will cut like a beaver on steroids Did I mention smooth


----------



## Just Mow (May 6, 2007)

PA Plumber said:


> I know the 441 topic has been beat to death, but I still have to add just a little something:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW, THAT SAW CAN REALLY CUT WOOD!!​



I never seen so much saw dust in the air................and did I mention smoothe


----------



## PA Plumber (May 6, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> I never seen so much saw dust in the air................and did I mention smoothe



It won't hurt to bring it up again...


SMOOTH!!

:rockn: :rockn:


----------



## manual (May 7, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> I never seen so much saw dust in the air................and did I mention smoothe



Sharping your chain, you will have less saw dust and more chips.
Also I always get a kick out of you Stihlheads. All you had to do is run a husky and you would have known what smooth is, years ago. LOL


----------



## 441_Stihl (May 7, 2007)

hey manual how you doing what do you know about the husky 350 and 353


----------



## TooTall999 (May 7, 2007)

Here we go again....Stan will be asking about different saws for the next six months or so when all he has to do is try the SEARCH feature for postings....


----------



## tawilson (May 7, 2007)

TooTall999 said:


> Here we go again....Stan will be asking about different saws for the next six months or so when all he has to do is try the SEARCH feature for postings....



Better be careful. Stan's pretty mellow but he can get feisty.


----------



## PA Plumber (May 7, 2007)

manual said:


> Sharping your chain, you will have less saw dust and more chips.
> Also I always get a kick out of you Stihlheads. All you had to do is run a husky and you would have known what smooth is, years ago. LOL



You might be right, but let the 441 guys enjoy the moment anyway.


----------



## Just Mow (May 7, 2007)

manual said:


> Sharping your chain, you will have less saw dust and more chips.
> Also I always get a kick out of you Stihlheads. All you had to do is run a husky and you would have known what smooth is, years ago. LOL



Oh the chips were flying, the dust I was refering to was the guy with the Husky trying to cut through the log :jawdrop: 
As far as the smoothness, I will take the power of the Stihl over the wimpy feel of the Husky anyday. Who needs smoothness.


----------



## 441_Stihl (May 8, 2007)

i do admit smoothness is important,maybe not for a few mins but hours it is


----------



## manual (May 8, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> I never seen so much saw dust in the air................and did I mention smoothe





Just Mow said:


> Oh the chips were flying, the dust I was refering to was the guy with the Husky trying to cut through the log :jawdrop:
> As far as the smoothness, I will take the power of the Stihl over the wimpy feel of the Husky anyday. Who needs smoothness.



All righty then.


----------



## PA Plumber (May 8, 2007)

*441 Poor Performance Alert.*

Okay guys I hate to break up the party but my 441 just wouldn't cut worth anything today. Very disappointed in the saw. 

There were only a few pieces of shale inside the stump and the saw just quit cutting. I'm not trading it in yet, but what-in-the-world? That thing should be able to cut steel, rock, granite, cast iron, copper, wire, nails, glass, etc... without missing a beat. Finally a chink in the armor.:chainsawguy:


----------



## tawilson (May 8, 2007)

You musta had the chain on backwards.


----------



## PA Plumber (May 8, 2007)

tawilson said:


> You musta had the chain on backwards.



Actually I felled 5 fairly large Hemlock and hiked up to the top of the ridge to catch one I missed earlier. Cut the notch, bore cut just behind the notch and then whammo. Fine dust and had to lean on the saw to get chips. I hiked up there to fell one tree and didn't take a file with me. Stink. So I leaned on her a little and got it done. Pain in the tush. 

There, I've come clean, Oh yeah, the chain was on backwards too... NOT


----------



## 441_Stihl (May 15, 2007)

*346 XP Husqvarna*

I went today and ordered a 346XP for limbing and feeling under 14 inches


----------



## Just Mow (May 15, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> I went today and ordered a 346XP for limbing and feeling under 14 inches



sorry


----------



## Just Mow (May 15, 2007)

oh but congrats anyway Stan.

















BTW is it to late to cancel


----------



## 441_Stihl (May 15, 2007)

thank you Just Mow but why sorry


----------



## Just Mow (May 15, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> thank you Just Mow but why sorry



Was rooting for you buying the MS200


----------



## 441_Stihl (May 15, 2007)

i wanted a small light fast limbing saw the 346 just stood out for that


----------



## Just Mow (May 15, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> i wanted a small light fast limbing saw the 346 just stood out for that



you should have run the 200


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 15, 2007)

*Hello????*

That saw MS200 is amazing!!!!!!


----------



## Just Mow (May 15, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> That saw MS200 is amazing!!!!!!



Don't get mad but I sold my 361 today, I am getting a new one. I will stihl sell you the 441 when you are ready so I can get the cqs model.


----------



## SawTroll (May 16, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Don't get mad but I sold my 361 today, I am getting a new one. I will stihl sell you the 441 when you are ready so I can get the cqs model.



Wtf........:monkey: :monkey: :bang: :bang:


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 16, 2007)

*cool!!!*



Just Mow said:


> Don't get mad but I sold my 361 today, I am getting a new one. I will stihl sell you the 441 when you are ready so I can get the cqs model.



Younger bro wants one of my 440/044 so I make him a deal,,,,I get the 441,,, everybody but the Troll is happy!!!!!


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 16, 2007)

*OK then,,,,*



Just Mow said:


> Don't get mad but I sold my 361 today, I am getting a new one. I will stihl sell you the 441 when you are ready so I can get the cqs model.




The stars at night,,,,are big and bright,,,,, Deep in tha heart,,, Of TEXAS!!!!!


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 16, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> That saw MS200 is amazing!!!!!!



+100


----------



## Just Mow (May 16, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Wtf........:monkey: :monkey: :bang: :bang:



Sold it because I ordered a new one. Whats wrong with that.


----------



## Just Mow (May 16, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> Younger bro wants one of my 440/044 so I make him a deal,,,,I get the 441,,, everybody but the Troll is happy!!!!!



The 441 will be ready for you to buy soon. Do you want it.


----------



## Just Mow (May 16, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> The stars at night,,,,are big and bright,,,,, Deep in tha heart,,, Of TEXAS!!!!!



No they are not. It is always dark and glum here. Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Just Mow (May 16, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> +100



+200


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 17, 2007)

*yep,,,,*



Just Mow said:


> The 441 will be ready for you to buy soon. Do you want it.



will call you about it tomorrow afternoon when I get in,,,,,


----------



## 441_Stihl (May 22, 2007)

*the new saw*


----------



## Just Mow (May 22, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


>



Stan, delete this post immediately. It is against AS rules to post pictures of trash in a STIHL thread, even if you did start it.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## 441_Stihl (May 22, 2007)

oh my Trash? I have to behonest I feel I got more for my money with the Husqvarna


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 23, 2007)

It's O.K. Mow... the Stihl is ahead by almost a full body length in the last pic...


----------



## SawTroll (May 23, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Sold it because I ordered a new one. Whats wrong with that.



I was referring to getting the CQS version......


----------



## SawTroll (May 23, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> oh my Trash? I have to behonest I feel I got more for my money with the Husqvarna



You probably did!


----------



## Just Mow (May 23, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> I was referring to getting the CQS version......



Why you no like the QCS


----------



## SawTroll (May 23, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Why you no like the QCS



Because it is totally unneeded, and adds complexity and a bit of weight to the saw + probably added wear on the break band. 

It is also a *potential liability*, when/if it suddenly doesn't work (have heard of that happening) - or if you are accostumed to it, and grab a saw that doesn't have it.


----------



## Burvol (May 23, 2007)

SinglerM said:


> Enjoy your new 441.
> You might research some older posts here about bar length. Your 441 will easily handle a 25" bar. I believe it has a bit more power that a 440. Beyond just power, a 440 or 441 balances real well with a 25" bar.
> Congratulations.
> 
> Mitch



Actually the 441 weighs about a pound more and has less power than the 440. Guys are scooping up what's left of the 440 at dealerships. How can a saw that pulled it's pants down for the EPA have more power? NO WAY. Ask an HONEST STIHL DEALER and that is exactly what they will tell you, wishing the 440 was still around. The 441 are kinda ugly too. But, a decent saw.


----------



## Just Mow (May 23, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> Because it is totally unneeded, and adds complexity and a bit of weight to the saw + probably added wear on the break band.
> 
> It is also a *potential liability*, when/if it suddenly doesn't work (have heard of that happening) - or if you are accostumed to it, and grab a saw that doesn't have it.



I think it is a nice extra safety feature. Especially when you are down low cutting mesquite and a snake comes out of the tree. Its nice to be able to let go of the saw and be safe doing it. As far as the liability if you know your saws you should be safe.
And did I tell you that I am selling my 441 to River Rat so I can get the QCS version on that saw as well.


----------



## SawTroll (May 23, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> ....
> And did I tell you that I am selling my 441 to River Rat so I can get the QCS version on that saw as well.



That was what initiated this little :sword: 

Anyway, it is your choise and your money, and I have said what I had on my mind, so I :taped: :angel:


----------



## Lakeside53 (May 23, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Especially when you are down low cutting mesquite and a snake comes out of the tree. Its nice to be able to let go of the saw and be safe doing it:




So... you drop the best weapon you have???:monkey:


----------



## Just Mow (May 23, 2007)

Lakeside53 said:


> So... you drop the best weapon you have???:monkey:



Chainsaw vs Rattlesnake

Hmmmmmmmmmmm
Snake usually wins
result = drop saw and back out


----------



## RiverRat2 (May 23, 2007)

Just Mow said:


> Chainsaw vs Rattlesnake
> 
> Hmmmmmmmmmmm
> Snake usually wins
> result = drop saw and back out



+1 = you can always get another saw,,,,Western Diamond Back Rattlers bites can be lethal :notrolls2:


----------



## Just Mow (May 23, 2007)

RiverRat2 said:


> +1 = you can always get another saw,,,,Western Diamond Back Rattlers bites can be lethal :notrolls2:



Ive encountered my share at the wood pile:censored:


----------



## 441_Stihl (Jul 5, 2007)

*441 owners*

hi all 441 owners.Just a quick question do any of you have trouble with the 441 flooding ??


----------



## SawTroll (Jul 5, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> hi all 441 owners.Just a quick question do any of you have trouble with the 441 flooding ??



Most saws will flood, if you pull more than about 3 times, with the choke on (closed).....


----------



## PA Plumber (Jul 5, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> hi all 441 owners.Just a quick question do any of you have trouble with the 441 flooding ??



My saw cold starts consistently as follows:

4 pulls choke on. 3 or 4 pulls 1/2 throttle and then the saw is running.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Jul 6, 2007)

mine had till today I started it no prob then saw needed fuel shut it off
never did get it started back


----------



## 441_Stihl (Aug 6, 2007)

just a quick follow up,came home today and sharped her.She is really starting to impress,getting faster revving and more powerful


----------



## hornett22 (Aug 6, 2007)

*has nothing to do with the saw itself.*



PA Plumber said:


> Okay guys I hate to break up the party but my 441 just wouldn't cut worth anything today. Very disappointed in the saw.
> 
> There were only a few pieces of shale inside the stump and the saw just quit cutting. I'm not trading it in yet, but what-in-the-world? That thing should be able to cut steel, rock, granite, cast iron, copper, wire, nails, glass, etc... without missing a beat. Finally a chink in the armor.:chainsawguy:



that is all chain.hell,dirt in the bark will kill a chain.can't blame the 441 for anything here.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Aug 6, 2007)

not blaming the 441


----------



## Stihlman441 (Aug 7, 2007)

Peacock said:


> A lot of stumps as mentioned after you, plus I already had it. The Duro bars are TOUGH.



Ya i agree the Duro bars the way to go i run a 18'' with RSC chain on my 441 for firewood,they come into there own on dry dirty wood,and seem to last longer.
Cheers,
MS 260 Pro 
MS 441 Magnum


----------



## PA Plumber (Aug 7, 2007)

Two points to bring up here:

#1
Hornet, 
My post was in fun. Stan had it right, not blaming the 441. 

#2
Wow, this thread keeps going, and going, and going... like the "Energizer Bunny©"


----------



## JPP (Aug 7, 2007)

So far so good with my 441.
I find myself using the saw for dropping, limbing and bucking. One saw does it all.
Weight has NOT been a factor at all, very manageable.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Aug 7, 2007)

Cause it runs like a Stihl.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 7, 2007)

PA Plumber said:


> My saw cold starts consistently as follows:
> 
> 4 pulls choke on. 3 or 4 pulls 1/2 throttle and then the saw is running.



That many pulls doesn't sound right, unless it has been sitting for a long time........:taped:


----------



## PA Plumber (Aug 7, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> That many pulls doesn't sound right, unless it has been sitting for a long time........:taped:



There could be an issue SawTroll. I guess I haven't really thought about it. Once started one or two pulls the rest of the day. Also, the saw usually sit a couple of days to a week between outings. If I get out two days in a row, 3 or 4 pulls then it starts.

With all of these 90 plus degree F days, I noticed the saw loading up a little when idling. I haven't adjusted the carb yet for that. As soon as I do, the temp will drop 15 degrees, we will loose some humidity, and my saw will have a lean idle.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 7, 2007)

I thought of several weeks, not just a few days.......:biggrinbounce2: 

Seriously, try to pull ste starter rope out slowly, a couple of times, with the ignition off, to flush the carb, but not the cylinder, before your real starting attempts - if it doesn't work, something is not right, hopefully just the carb adjustments. 

The 5100SH was running in 3 real pulls (2+1) yesterday, after sitting unused for 9 -10 weeks.....


----------



## pgg (Aug 7, 2007)

Did I hear right, a 441 is heavier and less grunty than the 044? Is that simply a stifled muffler or is there more to it? Ditto for 361's, are they less grunty than the 036? Have been thinking of replacing my 036 with a shiny new 361, but am not so sure now, may just recondition the 036 instead as no way I wanna lose power with a 'new improved' model...


----------



## 441_Stihl (Aug 7, 2007)

i agree when using my 441 you do not notice the weight.You can feel it if just pick it up but when using never notice it


----------



## PA Plumber (Aug 7, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> I thought of several weeks, not just a few days.......:biggrinbounce2:
> 
> Seriously, try to pull ste starter rope out slowly, a couple of times, with the ignition off, to flush the carb, but not the cylinder, before your real starting attempts - if it doesn't work, something is not right, hopefully just the carb adjustments.
> 
> The 5100SH was running in 3 real pulls (2+1) yesterday, after sitting unused for 9 -10 weeks.....



Well... I just went out and tried your suggestion.

2 pulls with ignition off. 3 pulls on choke, 2 pulls on fast idle and saw was running. 

Does this mean I need to lean out the L just a tad due to the saw loading up under choke?


----------



## JPP (Aug 8, 2007)

PA Plumber said:


> Well... I just went out and tried your suggestion.
> 
> 2 pulls with ignition off. 3 pulls on choke, 2 pulls on fast idle and saw was running.
> 
> Does this mean I need to lean out the L just a tad due to the saw loading up under choke?



So far my 441 starts like this.

Cold start:
3 pulls with choke (decomp valve on) 
2 pulls with choke off

Warm start:
1 pull every single time

First 2 tanks of gas, ran a little rough idle. Now runs pretty darn smooth without any adjustments made to the saw.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Aug 11, 2007)

mine has always started good except once.I started it once realized id forgooten to fuel shut it off fueled it and hard to start


----------



## 441_Stihl (Oct 10, 2007)

what size bars do you all have on your 441


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 10, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> what size bars do you all have on your 441



Run the Stihl ES in 25".


----------



## 441_Stihl (Oct 10, 2007)

PA Plumber did you buy yours with the 25


----------



## jhellwig (Oct 10, 2007)

Right now I have a 20" windsor speed tip on it. 
Also have a 25 es and various 16" bars.


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 10, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> PA Plumber did you buy yours with the 25



Yes. 

I actually really like using it to cut firewood. Takes about 25 minutes to have 1/2 cord cut up and my back feels a lot better than when I run my 026 with an 18" bar for the same amount of wood.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Oct 10, 2007)

cool thank you


----------



## 441_Stihl (Oct 22, 2007)

PA Plumber what type chains have you tried


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 22, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> PA Plumber what type chains have you tried



Stihl RSC. I thought I might have had an old RS, but I'm not sure about that. I do like the RSC though. I may try a Total chain one of these days. A little cheaper and I understand they add extra chrome to the cutters.


----------



## PA Plumber (Oct 22, 2007)

441_Stihl said:


> PA Plumber what type chains have you tried



I'm guessing you mean on the 441?

I have other saws, and have tried Oregon, Total, and Stihl on them.


----------



## Just Mow (Oct 22, 2007)

PA Plumber said:


> Stihl RSC. I thought I might have had an old RS, but I'm not sure about that. I do like the RSC though. I may try a Total chain one of these days. A little cheaper and I understand they add extra chrome to the cutters.



Extra chrome makes the chain not last as long and dull faster. It is good out of the box and when filed but goes dull and wears away too fast. Not worth the savings.


----------



## 441_Stihl (Oct 22, 2007)

*anyone 395 XP Pics*

does anyone have any pics of a 395XP


----------



## 441_Stihl (Oct 22, 2007)

all I have run on my 441 is the Stihl rsc


----------

